# Early miscarriage almost done, anyone else getting ready to try after m/c?



## ArmyWife1984

Hello :flower:
I can't believe I'm here. Seems like just the other day I was in the Pregnancy 1st trimester forum taking my first baby bump pic.

Dh and I were ntnp #2 and it was our first month that we ended up pregnant. We were so shocked and happy since #1 took 15 months ttc.

Somehow we ended up miscarrying at 6wks. I am almost done bleeding and looking ahead to the next few weeks. I really really really really want to get pregnant again right away 

Anyone else in the same boat? Looking for some other ladies looking for xmas bfps!!!!!


----------



## NMichMomma

Not sure when my bleeding will end..hopefully soon. We mc'd around the same time. We will not prevent so I guess we will see what happens. I plan on getting my body more baby ready so exercise and eating well and vitamins are a MUST! I have old eggs so I need to strengthen those up too. A few days ago I was at an absolute NO for ttc again..but Im now reconsidering.:wacko: Amazing how a little healing will do that to you.:dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

Still waiting. I haven't had any bleeding in a week now but I still have hcg in my system so no ovulation happening. Just as well, I have to wait until the end of December anyways due to outside circumstances. But I already have my ticker made, counting down to when I can TTC again. Feels like forever but it's coming!


----------



## loopdido

Me! I started bleeding on the 7th Nov and finished on the 11th! I have had a scan to confirm everything passed ok and by the 16th nov, my hpt were again negative!

I was hoping to catch ovulation before my next af, but as yet my ovulation signs and tests are confusing me! getting dark opk in midmorning and faint lines in pm all week and cm and cp keeps changing - i normally ov on day 16 or 17 of a 29 day cycle - but guess that's not happening. I guess if I classed the day of my neg hpt as cd1 rather than the bleed i might get a more accurate idea of where I am, but who knows!

I would dearly love to have a bfp again straight away for Xmas:shrug:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

NMichMomma said:


> Not sure when my bleeding will end..hopefully soon. We mc'd around the same time. We will not prevent so I guess we will see what happens. I plan on getting my body more baby ready so exercise and eating well and vitamins are a MUST! I have old eggs so I need to strengthen those up too. A few days ago I was at an absolute NO for ttc again..but Im now reconsidering.:wacko: Amazing how a little healing will do that to you.:dohh:

I plan on exercising and eating well too. My bleeding is almost done. Very little spotting today. DH has been trying to :sex: lol. Its probably been a month since we last done it.
I don't have much of a sex drive since LO but I do have a sex drive when it comes to baby #2!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

loopdido said:


> Me! I started bleeding on the 7th Nov and finished on the 11th! I have had a scan to confirm everything passed ok and by the 16th nov, my hpt were again negative!
> 
> I was hoping to catch ovulation before my next af, but as yet my ovulation signs and tests are confusing me! getting dark opk in midmorning and faint lines in pm all week and cm and cp keeps changing - i normally ov on day 16 or 17 of a 29 day cycle - but guess that's not happening. I guess if I classed the day of my neg hpt as cd1 rather than the bleed i might get a more accurate idea of where I am, but who knows!
> 
> I would dearly love to have a bfp again straight away for Xmas:shrug:

hi loopdido! :wave: I am going to use opks too. Maybe your opks are faint in pm because its not morning urine? Hopefully you been bd'ing since you were right around day 16 ,17 of cycle the past weekend.
I am counting cycle day 1 as first day of my heavy bleeding.
Which for me was nov. 19th. I should hopefully be ovulating around Dec 3rd. 

Last month when we got pregnant, we just bd 14 days after day 1 of my cycle.

I would love a bfp for xmas too! Great way to surprise the family! :xmas12:


----------



## bbanner19

Me too! Mine happened about the same time. I had a MMC on Nov. 18th. I've already been talking to the DH about trying right away. My hCG level was at 20,000 on the 16th and then down to 5,600 on the 19th. I go in tomorrow for another blood test and I am hoping it is down to zero. I will start using OPKs today to see what happens.

Sorry for your loss. Good luck with the BFPs. I have heard the first ovulation is the most fertile and I am really hoping that is true!!


----------



## lostones

I have just stopped bleeding a couple of days ago. This is my 3rd miscarriage. My first 2 were gut wrenching to me, but this time I have my 5 month old baby girl so it was bitter sweet! My husband is content with our 3 y/o son and our 5 m/o daughter, but i still want at least one more.


----------



## Gwenylovey

I'm in the same boat too and would love to join this thread! I got my bfp november 14th and knew right away something was off. I started bleeding on Saturday and am almost done bleeding at this point. DH and I have been ttc for a little over a year, and I have had 4 losses during this time...it's been rough but I'm just trying to stay positive! DH and I plan on ttc this month - hoping December is lucky for us all :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

bbanner19: Good luck to you too!! I also heard the first O is most fertile! 

Lostones: How far along were you? Hoping for a bfp for all us ladies!!

Gwenylovey: I'm so sorry you have experienced 4 losses :hugs: Is there any reason or just one of those things? Thats good you and dh are staying positive!! :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

What date does everyone think they'll be ovulating around?


----------



## Gwenylovey

ArmyWife1984 said:


> bbanner19: Good luck to you too!! I also heard the first O is most fertile!
> 
> Lostones: How far along were you? Hoping for a bfp for all us ladies!!
> 
> Gwenylovey: I'm so sorry you have experienced 4 losses :hugs: Is there any reason or just one of those things? Thats good you and dh are staying positive!! :hugs:

Not quite sure...initially the doctors were thinking it was just a lot of bad luck, but after this past lost my RE thinks it's something else. My first pregnancy was an ectopic and then I had a chemical pregnancy. AFter that I lost my baby at 21 weeks due to a rare condition that caused severe heart defects. The docs initially thought this was all unrelated and might just be incredibly bad luck. but my most recent early loss is just too much. If things don't work out for us within the next few months my RE suggested we move onto IVF. Hoping that won't be the case!


----------



## Gwenylovey

ArmyWife1984 said:


> What date does everyone think they'll be ovulating around?


Hoping to ovulate on December 10th before DH goes out of town! But maybe a few days after that. How about you?


----------



## fayefirth

Hey ladies! Sorry for your losses.. Sending hugs and baby dust your way!
Me and my hubby decided to try again after our loss, this is my first cycle following m/c and I'm on cd 11, I'm feeling hopeful for this month!
Hopefully we all get our sticky bean soon Xx


----------



## babydoodle

Hello ladies!! I guess im 'getting ready' to try...over a month after dnc and still have hcg levels above 5 so i probably womt ovulate for like a month...hopefully end of dec or beg. of january well start trying...the nurse today said i will prob. get a period in the next few weeks...have to have levels checked again friday...every week for the last 5 weeks!!!! Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope it doesn't take me too long to ovulate. After my first loss my hcg went to zero really quick but it still took me 5 months to ovulate. It was so frustrating! After my son's birth I got AF right away (8 weeks post partum) but took the 2nd full cycle to ovulate.

I normally have issues with my hormones and irregular cycles so m/c can really throw that all for a loop. 

I'm feeling so impatient!!


----------



## bbanner19

Not sure when I will OV. Still waiting for my levels to drop. I took an OPK test today and it was positive. I plan on still taking them until it goes negative and then I can actually watch for OV when it goes back to positive. I go to the doctor tomorrow for another blood test to check the levels and will probably get that back by Friday. Before the MMC I had 30 day cycles and OV on CD16. We'll see what happens now.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bbanner19

Just curious if anybody else here is Rh- and had to get the RhoGAM shot?? That shot hurt worse than any shot I have ever had!!


----------



## MrsPhez

ArmyWife1984 said:


> loopdido said:
> 
> 
> Me! I started bleeding on the 7th Nov and finished on the 11th! I have had a scan to confirm everything passed ok and by the 16th nov, my hpt were again negative!
> 
> I was hoping to catch ovulation before my next af, but as yet my ovulation signs and tests are confusing me! getting dark opk in midmorning and faint lines in pm all week and cm and cp keeps changing - i normally ov on day 16 or 17 of a 29 day cycle - but guess that's not happening. I guess if I classed the day of my neg hpt as cd1 rather than the bleed i might get a more accurate idea of where I am, but who knows!
> 
> I would dearly love to have a bfp again straight away for Xmas:shrug:
> 
> hi loopdido! :wave: I am going to use opks too. Maybe your opks are faint in pm because its not morning urine? Hopefully you been bd'ing since you were right around day 16 ,17 of cycle the past weekend.
> I am counting cycle day 1 as first day of my heavy bleeding.
> Which for me was nov. 19th. I should hopefully be ovulating around Dec 3rd.
> 
> Last month when we got pregnant, we just bd 14 days after day 1 of my cycle.
> 
> I would love a bfp for xmas too! Great way to surprise the family! :xmas12:Click to expand...

Hi ladies,
I m/c 20 days ago, not ovulated yet (am charting) but got a "pos" opk last week in mid morning urine too! I say positive but it wasnt a true positive as it wasn't as dark as control line. And then got one this morning but by after noon they both faded. Today I also have stretchy cm so am really hoping its sign of O. Will be doing another opk later to see if it fades away again or gets darker. BTW between 10 and 4 is optimum for OPK bands not EMU, not sure why......


----------



## ArmyWife1984

gwenylovey: Sorry to hear about your losses. You aren't having trouble conceiving which is good sign I would think. Weird they would suggest IVF. I thought that was more for if you have trouble conceiving. They must think it will help the sticky bean stick even more. I really hope you get sticky bean soon! Ivf can be so expensive, at least in the US I know.
Hoping and praying for you gwen!!!! :hugs:

fayefirth: Welcome :flower: Did you get a AF after m/c or are you trying straight after m/c?

babydoodle: Welcome :flower: Good luck to you too when you start trying again. 

starrynight: Try to remain hopeful :hugs: You are not alone.

bbanner19: What day do you count as cycle day 1 of a mmc? Did you have any signs something was up? Hope you get a bfp soon too!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I was wondering, Were any of you given the green light to TTC straight after m/c without waiting for AF first?

My nurse said they recommend waiting 1 or 2 cycles. But if I didn't ask her I wouldn't have known. so is it really that important to wait for af first??


----------



## MrsPhez

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I was wondering, Were any of you given the green light to TTC straight after m/c without waiting for AF first?
> 
> My nurse said they recommend waiting 1 or 2 cycles. But if I didn't ask her I wouldn't have known. so is it really that important to wait for af first??

Me! They said go for it (GP and EPU matron independnetly), there is no additional miscarriage risk involved in trying straight away. The only thing with not waiting is working out dates but if you know when you o'd then that will be fine. And to me that's no problem at all. Wish you all the best....


----------



## ArmyWife1984

thanks mrsphez! Thats good to hear!!!!! I will follow your gp's advice instead lol. Thats the answer I wanted. I really really wanna try asap :sex: hubby better watch out for me!!!! :haha: I'm a woman on a mission!!!!

Good luck to you!!!!!! keep me posted!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I never asked. Like Mrs Phez said, I think it's for dating purposes. I'm so irregular anyways that it doesn't matter. If you do conceive right away just be prepared for all the stupid "it's too soon" comments you'll get from people. I had issues with DS' pregnancy and everyone said "oh it's because it was too soon after your loss". I got pregnant 5 months later! There is no way the m/c is responsible.

I think with D&C's they say to wait because they scrape you pretty clean and they want to make sure your uterus has a lining thick enough to support the pregnancy. I've never had a D&C though so not sure if I'd be brave enough to try right away or not.


----------



## bbanner19

ArmyWife1984 said:


> gwenylovey: Sorry to hear about your losses. You aren't having trouble conceiving which is good sign I would think. Weird they would suggest IVF. I thought that was more for if you have trouble conceiving. They must think it will help the sticky bean stick even more. I really hope you get sticky bean soon! Ivf can be so expensive, at least in the US I know.
> Hoping and praying for you gwen!!!! :hugs:
> 
> fayefirth: Welcome :flower: Did you get a AF after m/c or are you trying straight after m/c?
> 
> babydoodle: Welcome :flower: Good luck to you too when you start trying again.
> 
> starrynight: Try to remain hopeful :hugs: You are not alone.
> 
> bbanner19: What day do you count as cycle day 1 of a mmc? Did you have any signs something was up? Hope you get a bfp soon too!


I have read that you count the first day of bleeding as cycle day 1 in any MC, but it doesn't really matter because nothing will be the same as a normal period. I have also heard that is the reason why doctors want you to wait a cycle because it is harder to calculate the age of the fetus since a MC does not count as a LMP. I think that is why I am going to use OPKs so that I can pinpoint conception a little better. 

Anybody else using OPKs???


----------



## bbanner19

My OB told me that they always recommend waiting until after first AF, but there is no harm in getting pregnant before. He told us to do what we feel like doing. So I am doing what we feel like doing and trying right away!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am gonna use opks!!!! I got a bunch of IC's from a year ago just laying around.
My bleeding finally stopped today too. 

If m/c counts as period then I am around cd9 today. I should be ovulating this weekend hopefully!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Interesting...I was told by the matron at the EPU NOT to count first day of m/c as day 1 as there is still hcg floating about. So confusing isn't it? Guess depends on natural v D&C as well? I have started counting from when my hcg was at 11 because that's the last time it was measured and it would probably have hit zero a couple of days later. This was 14 days from start of m/c. So I'm on either day 20 or day 34 depending how you look at it and still not ovulated! OPK had a sort of band this morning then it did the amazing vanishing trick later. Good job I bought a 50 pack, have a feeling that won't be enough!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies i suffered a m/c just over a wk ago. I had a natural m/c at 6 weeks and it took us 19 months to conceive. My doc said to wait until AF mainly to help get over m/c emotionally but physically i could ttc straight away. Good luck everyone lets hope we get a sticky one soon!


----------



## NMichMomma

Hey Ladies....first off *Hugs* Im so sorry for you loss. This has been a very challenging and confirming time for me. Confirming because I know who my friends and supporters are and I am so blessed to have them! The other needs no explaination. Im doing so much better emotionally and physically. I had my mc last Tuesday and Im down to residual bleeding (in fact it is almost translucent and is pretty light) I have no idea when I ovulate (stupid pcos!) I do know that my levels last week were still at 2000+ before I passed all that stuff on Tuesday. Im curious to see where my levels are at right now. My
(.)(.)'s dont hurt anymore and they were super tender last week, Im going to take that as a good sign things are dropping. I have had gobs of EWCM mixed with that translucent blood. Crazy..With PCOS EWCM is a frequent and casual visitor..boo!! So going just by that I cannot! My Dr. appt is tomorrow to see where we stand and when we can go ahead etc. I was really reluctant to try again, but I think what do I have to lose..I know, I know..this was horrible..but now that I know a bit about it I think I have the knowledge going into this again. I was so clueless before..clueless. Im putting my mind on positive..positive changes for my body, my mind, and my fertility.


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies! My MC started on 10/31 and my levels had dropped to 30,000 the week before. I've been taking a pg test weekly and last Friday it was still positive. Not a dark positive like the rest but still there. I know I won't O until that is negative. DH and I are going to Hawaii in 1.5 weeks, I'm really hoping and praying I O then if I do this time around! :D That would be pretty awesome. But my main hope is that I'm not bleeding out there. I am barely getting to white/clear CM the last couple days. My hcg levels were pretty high though, as I MC at 10 weeks. BFP to all!


----------



## NMichMomma

Appt today and Im pretty sure Im changing doctors..which makes me sad..but she didnt leave me much opportunity to ask questions etc. She examined me (OUCH!!) and said my cervix was closed and that I had some residual bleeding (normal) and then made a comment on how she wanted to tell me about miscarrying at my first us when she suspected it, but said I was closed off to info :nope: I told her how unprepared I felt and that I had to google EVERYTHING...She never did say anything about ttc or anything..NOTHING...left before I could even open my mouth. She has been my ob for 6 years. There is more to the story, but this is the condensed version. I just dont feel like she cares as much as she did even this spring. :nope: the whole thing just makes me sad. She did ask for blood levels to be checked to be certain they are falling, which I would think they would be.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm sorry your doctor wasn't there for you and even threw your past experience in your face and tried to shift blame to you. I often wonder if bed-side manner is ever taught at medical schools.

ready - glad to hear that your bleeding is slowing. Now if only that pesky hcg would go away! It's so great that you and your dh get to go to Hawaii! So jealous! That's my dream destination. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time.

AFM - got intense ovulation pains/cramps last night along with aching boobs but I got this the day after my bleeding stopped and still had hcg in my system. So now I'm wondering if it's just my hormones still acting up of if my hcg has actually gone down. It's been a week since I last took an hpt. Actually, my dh is in town so I"ll call and ask if he can bring one back for me...


----------



## ready4family

Starry-thanks! I've dreamed about a trip to HI for about 10 years and the only reason we're going is the miscarriage. I know everything happens for a reason and maybe we are meant to take this trip to reconnect :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies! I just found out my HCG is at 9.. and bleeding has stopped, so I am ready to TTC again!!! 

Ready4Family - Which island are you going to? I love Hawaii.. my favorite island was Maui.


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: That's awesome!! Here's to your rainbow!

:dust:


----------



## JadeEmChar

I'm sorry for your losses :(

My bleeding is finally tapering off now from my d&c on the 15th nov now just to wait for proper af then start ntnp. My youngest is only 8 mths old so no major rush for me but I'm not getting any younger and my hopes for a boy are dwindling.

Sending all you beautiful ladies *~*~babydust*~*~


----------



## AZBabyDust

I was recently diagnosed with a blighted ovum and I have been impatiently waiting to miscarry naturally. My HCG levels are dropping (last draw at 2700) and today I finally had a little light red when wiping (sorry TMI :blush: ) 

I feel like I have finished grieving. It hasn't been long, but I really feel like I've come to terms with the loss and now I just want to enjoy the holidays with my man and start TTC again!! 

I'm hoping to be able to try again mid to late January if my cycle allows, I just want to be pregnant again!


----------



## Starry Night

AZ - sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!

AFM - after 2 weeks of no bleeding I am now bleeding again. I'm so frustrated as I'm fairly confident it's not AF. I have no idea what my current hcg levels are but just a week ago they were high enough to get a definite bfp on a pregnancy test. Not enough time to ovulate and have a proper lmp.

So frustrated.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

NMichMomma said:


> Appt today and Im pretty sure Im changing doctors..which makes me sad..but she didnt leave me much opportunity to ask questions etc. She examined me (OUCH!!) and said my cervix was closed and that I had some residual bleeding (normal) and then made a comment on how she wanted to tell me about miscarrying at my first us when she suspected it, but said I was closed off to info :nope: I told her how unprepared I felt and that I had to google EVERYTHING...She never did say anything about ttc or anything..NOTHING...left before I could even open my mouth. She has been my ob for 6 years. There is more to the story, but this is the condensed version. I just dont feel like she cares as much as she did even this spring. :nope: the whole thing just makes me sad. She did ask for blood levels to be checked to be certain they are falling, which I would think they would be.

Wow Unbelieveable. I had a similiar situation with my last ob doctor. She always rushed out, never had time for questions and made me feel like another number.
Definetly shop around for another doctor! I have met some wonderful doctors since then:thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I am getting close to ovulating since my m/c Nov. 19th.
Anyone else getting close? Anyone in the 2ww? I hope we got some Xmas Bfps out of this thread!! Lets all get busy!! :sex: :haha:


----------



## NMichMomma

Holy smokes..later today when I used the bathroom Im pretty sure I passed the sac....my bleeding has decreased even more. Go figure..I had 0 cramps etc. Hubby agreed that it was the sac too. Hopefully there is not much left in there. My exam hurt too and she really did push and prod. So maybe she got that moving. Who knows. Thanks Ladies for the support. Until my insides dont hurt we wont be :sex: ugh!! I forgot to say this..the nurse asked me "so have you had a period yet??" I pretty much yelled at her and said I just miscarried!! Hello...Im still bleeding..She went on to say a lot of women have one right after...wtf seriously..my levels were above 2000 last monday..pretty sure they are lower, but not low enough to stimulate af. Plus being pcos my periods are so irregular..I felt bad for yelling..i though it was a dumb question to ask a woman who just lost her baby. ugh..


----------



## bbanner19

I have read a few things and found that some people ovulated before reaching less than 5. I read on a medical pregnancy sight that the HCG levels just need to be in the 20-30's or less in order to allow ovulation to happen. Hope that is true! I have heard of people being around 10 for weeks. I went to the doctor today for another blood test. I am hoping to get the results in a couple days and really hoping they are low!! OPKs are still saying positive though, but they are taking longer and longer to show. (I use Clear Blue Digi).

Good luck to those getting close to ovulating!! Happy BD'ing!

NMichMomma, I remember seeing the sac when it came out. I think that is when everything hit me, however, it happened in the middle of the night for me so I was also a little out of it, but in A LOT of pain. And I agree, that is the most annoying thing I have heard a nurse say to someone currently going through a miscarriage. Also, I have never heard of anyone having a period right after a miscarriage. The bleeding caused from the miscarriage is not a period...it's a miscarriage! Sorry she was so lame. I am glad that you were able to get through everything with minimal pain. Take it easy now.


----------



## NMichMomma

Thanks again ladies. My mmc was so early compared to many, but lost at 11-12 weeks now that I do the math. Im pretty sure my numbers never go over 5000, At my apt in Mid oct it was only 3000+ so I had an empty sac etc. My numbers came back at 268 today!! They were 2000 a week ago. So they are coming down nicely according to my Dr. Two weeks I go back for another blood draw and we will hopefully be MUCH lower and on our way to Ovulation and AF! I have a feeling AF is going to be Horrible due to me not bleeding a ton with this mc. Most of my bleeding happened the day of the main MC and after that It has been very spotty. Much more in the loo(borrowing that term lol) then ever on a pad..Sorry lots of tmi..Im still passing more tissue etc. Hopefully this will be the last of it soon! :thumbup: Mentally Im doing great! Only place to go is up at this point!!


----------



## MrsPhez

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I am getting close to ovulating since my m/c Nov. 19th.
> Anyone else getting close? Anyone in the 2ww? I hope we got some Xmas Bfps out of this thread!! Lets all get busy!! :sex: :haha:

Just wondering how you know you're getting close to the big O. Now been 5 weeks since start of my m/c with no o or af. Chart is cruising at low temps and opks are neg. Am losing the faith here. The silver lining is I have had ewcm for 3 days so may be soon....but this doesn't mean much. Anovulatory cycles can produce ewcm.....sorry for the jibber jabber. Hope you o soon :flower:


----------



## River789

Hi everyone. 

I was thinking of starting a thread but this one explains my situation! [unfortunately]

I m/c at 6 weeks and am waiting for the brown discharge to go [sorry TMI]. It's been about 2 weeks since my u/s confirmed everything has passed. I spoke to a nurse today and she said it's normal and that everything should get back to normal after my period. I don't know about you guys but I just want to start trying again! This is my 2nd m/c within a year. 

Hoping to start the new year with good news :)

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

River.. I m/c about 7 weeks ago.. and I just stopped bleeding/spotting 3 days ago, and on tuesday my HCG was at 9. My doctor had said to wait a cycle due to dating and they said there could be an increased chance of m/c again.. however, I have read that it is mostly due to dating... So I told them I was going to go for it ... So I am just about to start trying, and am not waiting for AF. 

There is another thread on here that is called Trying before AF, that has women who tried before waiting for AF.. I will try to find the link.. but there are some good stories at the beginning.. and a lot of the women from the original post are about to have babies! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Here is the other thread.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/991269-trying-before-af.html


----------



## River789

ArmyWife1984 said:


> I was wondering, Were any of you given the green light to TTC straight after m/c without waiting for AF first?
> 
> My nurse said they recommend waiting 1 or 2 cycles. But if I didn't ask her I wouldn't have known. so is it really that important to wait for af first??

Hi, just looking at all the posts here!

My nurse told me it's totally up to me and more a case of if I'm emotionally ready. I asked her if there's a little risk in not waiting for AF and she said there's no evidence to suggest this. The reason they might recommend waiting for AF is to be able to date the pregnancy.


----------



## River789

Thanks aknqtpie, 

it's so annoying not being able to get back to day to day life, and activities with your partner :) we just want to get back to normal. I am hoping i'll stop spotting or whatever you can call it?! I think we are going to NTNP when this stops [before AF] and when AF comes I can use the ovulation kit.

Good luck to you x


----------



## Starry Night

bbanner19 said:


> I have read a few things and found that some people ovulated before reaching less than 5. I read on a medical pregnancy sight that the HCG levels just need to be in the 20-30's or less in order to allow ovulation to happen. Hope that is true! I have heard of people being around 10 for weeks. I went to the doctor today for another blood test. I am hoping to get the results in a couple days and really hoping they are low!! OPKs are still saying positive though, but they are taking longer and longer to show. (I use Clear Blue Digi).

I wonder if that can be the case. I got my first AF after my son about 8 weeks post partum and I had only stopped my post partum bleed about 1 1/2 weeks before that. But my OBYN said it was likely a period.

Right now I'm still bleeding quite a bit. It's still less than a normal period but it's definitely more than spotting. It's a lot of small tissue stuff and a lot of old stuff but the fresh red bleeding is getting heavier. I also feel very PMS-y. If it weren't for the fact I was still getting positive hpts a week ago I would almost think this was AF.

I'm hoping that passing the old tissue stuff is a good sign as it's getting rid of anything that was left behind before.


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Starry .. hopefully you are almost done.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

MrsPhez said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> I am getting close to ovulating since my m/c Nov. 19th.
> Anyone else getting close? Anyone in the 2ww? I hope we got some Xmas Bfps out of this thread!! Lets all get busy!! :sex: :haha:
> 
> Just wondering how you know you're getting close to the big O. Now been 5 weeks since start of my m/c with no o or af. Chart is cruising at low temps and opks are neg. Am losing the faith here. The silver lining is I have had ewcm for 3 days so may be soon....but this doesn't mean much. Anovulatory cycles can produce ewcm.....sorry for the jibber jabber. Hope you o soon :flower:Click to expand...

My hcg numbers never got very high only in the 600's. And they started falling quickly, So I hope that means I will be O'ing soon. 

My cycles are pretty normal. 28-29 with O around cd 14. 
Counting first day of my m/c bleeding as day one , i am at cd12. 
I took an opk and it was a faint positive so everything is looking good for o'ing this weekend:thumbup:

Were your hcg levels pretty high when you miscarried? I don't know much about O'ing and m/c. Just going off of what google tells me.:wacko:

I hope you O soon!


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you army wife.
My HCG was 11 3 weeks ago and nothing happening here 8-(
I had some brown spotting around 12 days ago and have had ewcm for 5th day this week. OPKs vary but certainly aren't positive. Thinking I might not o this month at all as having ?AF cramps yesterday and today. Having a scan next Friday for ovarian cyst, hope this sheds some light....
Let us know if you o, will give me some hope! Good luck!


----------



## NMichMomma

> Right now I'm still bleeding quite a bit. It's still less than a normal period but it's definitely more than spotting. It's a lot of small tissue stuff and a lot of old stuff but the fresh red bleeding is getting heavier. I also feel very PMS-y. If it weren't for the fact I was still getting positive hpts a week ago I would almost think this was AF.
> 
> I'm hoping that passing the old tissue stuff is a good sign as it's getting rid of anything that was left behind before.

Same here! I have been passing a lot of odds and ends..not sure what is up..bleeding comes and goes etc. Hoping it's winding down soon!


----------



## Starry Night

I am starting to think I'm getting a sort of "beginner" AF. It's not real in that I didn't ovulate but I'm hoping it's my body's way of setting the big ole "reset" button.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope so!! :)


----------



## bbanner19

I heard from my doc today on my blood work from Wednesday. My hCG was at 116! Pretty good considering it was at 20,000 only 10 days prior. He thinks I will be at zero next week so I will be taking another blood draw next week. My opk tonight finally came up negative too! Hoping to ovulate this weekend!! I am so exciting to try again! Let the obsessive TTC-ing begin!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

bbanner19 said:


> Let the obsessive TTC-ing begin!

Ditto that!!!!!:thumbup: Your numbers fell pretty quickly considering how high they were. 
Good luck to you bbanner!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

MrsPhez said:


> Thank you army wife.
> My HCG was 11 3 weeks ago and nothing happening here 8-(
> I had some brown spotting around 12 days ago and have had ewcm for 5th day this week. OPKs vary but certainly aren't positive. Thinking I might not o this month at all as having ?AF cramps yesterday and today. Having a scan next Friday for ovarian cyst, hope this sheds some light....
> Let us know if you o, will give me some hope! Good luck!

In general are your cycles pretty normal? Hope they can figure out whats going on. I read online I believe you are supposed to start AF within 4-6weeks after m/c.


----------



## Starry Night

:nope: Got another bfp this morning. It was faint but still....ugh...I just want this to end. I'm still bleeding rather heavily too. It really is like a period. Just feeling so disheartened.


----------



## NMichMomma

Starry, I understand where you are coming from COMPLETELY! I am in the exact same boat. I hate going to the bathroom because I have seen some for of blood etc for the past three weeks or so. Im DONE...I wish my body would just cleanse itself properly and get it over with so we can think about starting some new stuff and working on ttc again. You are not alone. *hugs* I don't test, but I may next week to see if they are falling more after passing what Im pretty sure was a sac and other tissue earlier this week. Crossing my fingers this part if over soon!


----------



## Starry Night

The worst part is I thought it was over. I had gone over a week without any bleeding. And I have to wait so long for my follow-up appointment. I wish the receptionist would leave slots open on the schedule so people like me can get in sooner. I feel like I'm going insane. I just want to heal emotionally but it's impossible to do when your body won't heal.


----------



## NMichMomma

I hear ya. My Dr. got me in quickly, but Im still bleeding etc and she stirred some stuff up during her check up...and holy s..t. it was PAINFUL! So things have not calmed down in that area yet. Im down to brownish/orange blood so Im hoping beyond hope the end is somewhere...someday. Healing is happening, but physically Im done with this. *hugs* I hope they can get you in sooner then later.


----------



## Starry Night

My doctor has seen me once since the miscarriage--he actually called me to come in. It was then that he ordered up the blood tests and the ultrasound. So it's not like I'm being forgotten. It just feels like the receptionists are just treating it like a routine check-up and couldn't be bothered to rush anything.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Nmichmomma & Starry: I wish our bodies weren't so complicated! I hope you guys get through it soon so you can start trying again.

Afm, Opk's still getting lighter instead of darker :shrugs: And i normally ovulate around now since I am at cd14. I am hoping I am maybe just ovulating later.


----------



## Starry Night

I've posted this story elsewhere but had to call 911 this morning due to a huge bleed. Thankfully, I'm fine and don't need a D&C. The doctor on call said it's always better to let things pass naturally if possible. HCG is down 15 so I'm almost there. Bleeding is just spotting now.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Starry Night said:


> I've posted this story elsewhere but had to call 911 this morning due to a huge bleed. Thankfully, I'm fine and don't need a D&C. The doctor on call said it's always better to let things pass naturally if possible. HCG is down 15 so I'm almost there. Bleeding is just spotting now.

wow that must of been scary! Glad you're ok!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah...I freaked out a little. Just glad some friends were able to come get DS for the day. They still have him actually. lol Apparently, they took him along to pick out a Christmas tree and he got to go on a sleigh ride. Wish I could have gone too. ha ha


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry and NMich .. I am in the same boat.. bleeding stopped for about a week, and then DH and I decided to BD on friday and bleeding picked up again Saturday afternoon. A little crampy today.. seems like it is slowing down tonight.. We will get through this!!!


----------



## NMichMomma

Wow Starry! That is scary! When my DD was 22 months old and I got my first af back after having her it was HORRIBLE!! I have never seen blood like that. I called my dr. and asked if it was normal and she said to keep an eye on it. oh boy did I!. Im hoping I dont get that gush with this miscarriage. So far I have had gushes on one day only, and ever since it has been just a steady drip..sorry tmi. Im sure my uterus has more blood in there..it has too..but then again, who knows. I will have my levels tested a week from Wednesday. Im hoping they are falling! *hugs* I have heard this can be a long process.


----------



## Starry Night

My first AF after DS was also horrible. I got it when he was only 8 weeks so I was able to mention it at my 8 week check up with my OBYN and she got me an emergency ultrasound the same day. Thankfully, everything was normal. My following 3 AFs were also just as bad. I remember bleeding through a tampon in 15 minutes but that only happened once.

But today was something else. The bleeding just would not stop. Just drip, drip, drip for about 40 to 60 minutes. Passed a few clots just as the ambulance arrived.

Still bleeding a bit now and had some clots when i went to the washroom but nothing more than a period. I really hope it stops soon.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cd 15 and a -opk still :( 
I normally would have ovulated by now. I am hoping i may just be ovulating later than normal due to m/c.
We did bd anyway just in case.


----------



## MrsPhez

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Cd 15 and a -opk still :(
> I normally would have ovulated by now. I am hoping i may just be ovulating later than normal due to m/c.
> We did bd anyway just in case.

I'm 5 1/2 weeks since start of miscarriage. Still having some ewcm (7th day) but haven't o'ed (BBT hasn't risen and no pos opk). Craziness here. Hope your o day comes a lot quicker ArmyWife!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

MrsPhez said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 15 and a -opk still :(
> I normally would have ovulated by now. I am hoping i may just be ovulating later than normal due to m/c.
> We did bd anyway just in case.
> 
> I'm 5 1/2 weeks since start of miscarriage. Still having some ewcm (7th day) but haven't o'ed (BBT hasn't risen and no pos opk). Craziness here. Hope your o day comes a lot quicker ArmyWife!Click to expand...

Its so frustrating , I can only imagine how 5 and a half wks would feel with no O.:hugs:
are your cycles pretty normal?


----------



## Starry Night

It's pretty common for the first cycle to be off. Just keep trying!


----------



## bbanner19

Had some twinges in my left side yesterday and today I have a TON of ewcm! More than I have ever had before. Hope that means O is right around the corner! I hate the unknown of all this because I cannot rely on what my past cycles were like. Cycles after a miscarriage are so unpredictable, it's frustrating. Before I had 30 day cycles and would O on CD16. Who knows when it will happen now. I am on CD15 counting the first day of my bleeding as CD1.


----------



## aknqtpie

Thinking I am going to wait until I get AF to start trying.. BD'd twice this weekend.. and now I am bleeding again.. Think I irritated my cervix... blahhh


----------



## JessiBear1992

I just had a m/c last month. I am hoping that sometime soon I see two little lines on that pregnancy test!!! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Jessi!! I hope you get our BFP too!!


----------



## NMichMomma

I think Im slowing down...but then again who the heck knows..Im down to brown spotting now. I cant even think about bd'ing at this point after my exam that hurt so incredibly bad. So I guess we will think about trying in Jan. or later. No Christmas BFP for me. That's okay .DD was Christmas bfp and if we do get pg again I dont want her to have to share her birthday month with another kiddo lol. Emotions reared their ugly head tonight for some crazy reason. Cried my guts out again. I think my hormones are crashing again. I hope. Normal post mc stuff I guess. On the bright side I took DD skating for the first time today..She loved it!!! (and has a sore tush to boot!! She only wiped out a dozen or more times!) Thanks for listening. I will say that for the first time in a bout two months I felt a little ummmm frisky for a nano second lol. Things must be straightening out.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad things are settling down for you! Skating sounds like fun.. I haven't done that in so long!! :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

JessiBear1992 said:


> I just had a m/c last month. I am hoping that sometime soon I see two little lines on that pregnancy test!!! :)

hi jessi :wave: Minnesota here too!!!!!!! Don't find too many of us on here! Good luck to you on your bfp! Where are you at in your cycle? Did you have AF yet since your m/c?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Bbanner: We are around the same cd. I am at 16 today. Haven't took an opk yet today. I really think I am O'ing later than normal.

Nmichmomma: Glad to hear things are settling down! Your SO must of been happy during that nano second of friskiness.lol 

Ya sharing a bday isn't fun! I would know from experience!!!!!!!! Me and my brother are born on the same day but 2 years apart!!!! Birthdays were not fun growing up!! but now I kind of enjoy it, me and him are super close.


----------



## ready4family

I started bleeding on Sunday (32 days since my MC started), I'm tired of having accidents! LOL. But I figured if this was my AF it started 6 days before we go to Hawaii, which is great timing! Well I bled Sunday afternoon to yesterday morning and nothing since then.... I'm so freaked I'm going to be bleeding our entire trip! : /


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, JessiBear! :flower:

What's with all this forever-bleeding! :growlmad: I'm so frustrated for all of us. If what I'm having is AF it should be ending today as it's been 7 days but up until last night I have bleeding like the first day. I will say that the full, bloated feeling is finally going away. It's been a constant presence ever since the m/c. This morning I'm only spotting but I don't trust it.

ready - I really hope you don't get any bleeding on your vacation.


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi :)

Is it okay if i join you ladies? I got my bfp on the 11th November and miscarried on the 15th November, at 5 weeks 2 days. I got married 3 days later on the 18th then we had our honeymoon. Its been a busy few weeks and i've not had time to digest it properly. Yesterday was tough, the news about Will and Kate flooded my facebook, a handful of friends are also in the early days of pregnancy. Im really hoping that we get a bfp this month. My miscarriage was natural, the bleeding lasted 7 days and we have been dtd every night with the odd night off. I think im due af next week.


----------



## bubbles82

I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea how long it's normal to bleed for after mc? I'm not sure how far along I was due to crazy cycles, but possibly around 5 weeks. Got my BFP last Thursday at 16dpo and started bleeding heavily on the Sunday and yesterday. Today the bleeding has stopped completely which doesn't seem right, so I'm just wondering if it's likely to start again.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Pink Emily and good luck! Hope you get your rainbow!

bubbles82 - I think the amount of bleeding is different for everyone. After my first loss at 12+3 weeks I bled for 11 days and then had 3 wacky cycles that were only 18 days long. And this time I've had about 4 weeks of bleeding all together with one week in between of no bleeding. Since you were early in your pregnancy I hope you're finished and can get to TTC right away! Good luck.

AFM - had absolutely no bleeding all day but didn't trust it because up until last night I was still passing clots. Sure enough, this afternoon have had some more. Not too bad but enough to make me feel like it's never going to end. My u/s next Monday can not come soon enough!


----------



## aknqtpie

Bubbles - Pretty much what Starry said.. it is different for every woman. Mine has taken a REALLY LONG ASS TIME.. but I think my HCG levels were high and that was why. They are finally under 5 as of this week. I stopped for about 5 days, made the mistake of having sex and now I am bleeding again. Since you weren't super far a long, it make take less time for you to finish bleeding. 

AFM - Bleeding is still continuing.. Talked to someone at my doctors office who isn't the normal person I talk to, but I decided that I will see if it slows down this week.. and if it doesn't I'll make an appointment next week. I also am keeping track of my temperature, so if I get a fever, I can go in and get checked to make sure I don't have an infection. Just when I thought I was in the clear.. bam. I blame my DH's penis.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

PinkEmily said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Is it okay if i join you ladies? I got my bfp on the 11th November and miscarried on the 15th November, at 5 weeks 2 days. I got married 3 days later on the 18th then we had our honeymoon. Its been a busy few weeks and i've not had time to digest it properly. Yesterday was tough, the news about Will and Kate flooded my facebook, a handful of friends are also in the early days of pregnancy. Im really hoping that we get a bfp this month. My miscarriage was natural, the bleeding lasted 7 days and we have been dtd every night with the odd night off. I think im due af next week.

Welcome:flower: So Sorry for your loss:hugs: That must of been tough to swallow having it happen so close to marriage and honeymoon :hugs: Hopefully you were to able enjoy the celebration of your love.

I had an early loss too. I found out Nov. 5th i was pregnant and found out I was miscarrying a week later at 5wks. My m/c didnt start though until 6wks on nov 19th. 

I hope you get your bfp too!! Def. keep us posted!!!!!!!!!! My af isn't due for another couple weeks. I am on cd 16 and waiting patiently for ovulation!! :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> Bubbles - Pretty much what Starry said.. it is different for every woman. Mine has taken a REALLY LONG ASS TIME.. *but I think my HCG levels were high and that was why.* They are finally under 5 as of this week. I stopped for about 5 days, made the mistake of having sex and now I am bleeding again. Since you weren't super far a long, it make take less time for you to finish bleeding.
> 
> [...]

I think the hcg levels have a lot to do with it. The day I passed my first angel at 12+3 weeks the hcg was under 1 000 but with this current loss my hcg was at about 25 000 just two days before I passed my angel.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was at around 20,000 when mine was induced.


----------



## PinkEmily

Thank you for the welcome Starry Night & Armywife. The wedding took my mind off it, we still managed to have a lovely day. Now everything is calming down and we are back to normality its really starting to affect me. We tried to DTD last night but OH was too tired, he did try bless him. 

I don't know what my HCG levels where but the doctor in A&E said they were normal :shrug: I had 2 days of heavy bleeding and clots and then 5 days where it gradually got lighter. I don't know if that helps things.


----------



## ready4family

I can't wait until my body is back to normal. I swear I'm about to O, I normally get this heavy pressure feeling and O after having that for a few days and I've had that for a few days along with EWCM. But I bled on Sunday and my CM has been pink/red since then. I hope I'm about to O because I'm praying I don't bleed on my vacation!!! That would really suck if we couldn't BD while we're on our trip of a lifetime!


----------



## aknqtpie

ready4family said:


> I can't wait until my body is back to normal. I swear I'm about to O, I normally get this heavy pressure feeling and O after having that for a few days and I've had that for a few days along with EWCM. But I bled on Sunday and my CM has been pink/red since then. I hope I'm about to O because I'm praying I don't bleed on my vacation!!! That would really suck if we couldn't BD while we're on our trip of a lifetime!

I hope the bleeding slows down and stops. From my experience though, trust your instinct, if you are worried about BDing causing more bleeding.. don't do it. I had stopped bleeding but had some spotting.. and didn't heed my own advice and I started bleeding again. 

I am with you though on getting everything back to normal. My HCG levels are now back to normal.. just need to get my body in gear. I have a doctors appointment scheduled for Monday if things aren't back to good by then.


----------



## bubbles82

Can't wait for this to be over! Had hardly any bleeding yesterday so I thought it had stopped, but it's back again today :( Suppose its a good thing as it seemed strange it only lasted two days even though it was heavy. This is day 4, I'm hoping it's not going to go on much longer than AF would seeing as it was so early on and the first two days were really heavy. Just worrying now how long it could be til I ovulate again.


----------



## ready4family

What I've learned during this time, is to use it to relax, try to come to terms with your loss (grieving is natural) and let your body heal itself before TTC again. I bled for 2 weeks, and the next week was mainly brown CM. I wanted to BD and my DH said "no, obviously your body is still healing..." And he was right. We didn't BD for about another week, and did on Saturday night and Sunday afternoon is when I started bleeding and then stopped Monday. Now, I think it was just a coincidence, but you never know. My dr told me to give it at least 2 months for my body to return to its natural rhythms. I'm taking his advice, trying to relax (because I didn't do that when we were TTC which lead to a ton of tension), and just enjoy the little things in life. It's been about 8 mths since I've done that, and I feel so much better already! I too, can't wait to TTC again, it's hard. I'm just trying to help, like what is a couple months in the grand scheme of things, right? :D


----------



## aknqtpie

Yup! I decided to go to a different doctor and get a second opinion to make sure that they don't see something that someone else missed. I know that my HCG level is below 5.. but I shouldn't still be bleeding.. this way they can check my cervix and do an u/s. I am just waiting for the doctors office to open so I can schedule an appointment. Hopefully I can get in sooner rather then later.


----------



## PinkEmily

Fingers crossed for you ready4family. I felt the same just before my honeymoon. 

I think AF may have arrived for me tonight. Although its not my normal AF just pinkish CM at the moment. Im not even bothering keeping my hopes up, dont think this month will be my month.


----------



## Hoping2Bmom

For everyone who has had a miscarriage and wants to start trying, don't give up! I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and was devastated. Only 6 weeks after that I was pleasantly surprised to find out that I am now pregnant again!


----------



## Starry Night

Still bleeding. Blah! I am wearing the lightest-absorbsancy tampons but I am completely bleeding through them every 3 hours or so. No sign of it stopping either.

When I have my ultrasound on Monday I'm going to make sure and ask they do a transvaginal as well just so they don't miss anything. And if I'm still bleeding by my doctor's appointment on the 14th I'm going to ask/demand something be done. If I have to have a D&C to end it all then so be it. By then I'll be 6 weeks after my missed m/c was diagnosed and 7 weeks after I started to bleed. That's just too long. Besides, knowing my community, I'd have to wait until the New Years for the D&C anyways. Ugh.


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry... I am going to my doctors tomorrow and asking for an u/s or something. The bleeding seems to be slowing down.. but who knows.


----------



## Starry Night

I hope it stops for you. You've been in this longer than me and I know how crazy I feel.

I just want to stay on top of things because I still have my SiL's horror story ringing in my years. Her friend had constant bleeding/spotting for TWO YEARS before finally contacting her doctor and had a D&C. So these things don't always sort out on their own. I'm not willing to wait all that long. I want my bfp before my due date (though I'm trying to not put too much pressure on myself...drove myself crazy last time even though I did accomplish that 'goal'.).


----------



## aknqtpie

two years? Good god... I couldn't go that long. I want a BFP before my due date too (May 9) and I want to start trying at the beginning of the year.


----------



## PinkEmily

Two years wow! I really hope the bleeding stops for you ladies soon.


----------



## bubbles82

Two years must be awful! I was wondering if I should start to worry if my bleeding continues for more than two weeks! Mine keeps looking like it's stopped then suddenly coming back, just wish I had some idea how long to expect it for!


----------



## ready4family

Starry-2 years, wow!! My marriage would be over if I was bleeding that long LOL! Is this still MC bleeding for you? I know tampons are advised against, because they can introduce infection, just wanted to let you know in case you weren't aware ;) Hope it stops soon for all of us and we can get back to normal! I dreamed last night I got a BFP, and woke up sad today...


----------



## aknqtpie

We will have our BFPs soon enough :)


----------



## ready4family

Yes we will! We know that we CAN get pregnant and that is usually the hardest part, right? :)


----------



## aknqtpie

So bleeding stopped again.. pretty certain now that I just irritated my cervix by having sex too soon. So I will hold off on BDing for a little bit longer. I may just wait until AF to start trying. 

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cd 18 here and opk's still giving me problems lol. I Haven't got a pos. opk yet. 
Just gonna bd anyways. There is always next month :) 

Symptom spotting: felt burning sensation on my right side...and pretty gassy lol DH isn't too fond of that :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Army - Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do :)

I had a glimmer of hope.. my temperature spiked yesterday for some reason.. so I thought maybe I O'd and maybe caught the egg.. but it went down yesterday so I think it was a fluke. But I am okay about waiting until my first AF.. hopefully I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm confused. Is the bleeding from the miscarriage classed as the start of a new cycle? 

If that's correct then af shouldn't arrive for another 2 weeks for me(its 2 weeks today since af stopped and my old cycles were 28-32 days) Last night i had a tiny bit of bleeding in cm, and a tiny bit this am. Since then i've not had anything but cm when i wipe. So i guess its not af. I refuse to get my hopes up, whenever i see spotting I get a dull sinking feeling in my belly :( I didn't spot with my LO or last pregnancy (until miscarriage) Im going to bd tonight just incase i'm fertile. Its the type of cm i get when i ovulate.


----------



## AZBabyDust

Are any of you ladies charting your temps while you're miscarrying or on the miscarriage cycle? I'm sure my HCG isn't down to zero yet (have a Dr.s appt today) but I started temping today again and it's looking like my post O temps but not my pregnancy temps. Probably just falling but wondering if anyone else is charting?? And did you guys ovulate after your m/c? I want to catch that egg when its time!!

@PinkEmily - they say CD 1 is the day you start your m/c bleed. Obviously it won't be like a real AF cycle which is such a pain in the butt, but if you have EWCM then BD until you can't anymore LOL


----------



## PinkEmily

Haha AZBabyDust. I think I'm wearing OH out!


----------



## aknqtpie

CD1 is when you start your m/c ... but I have heard you have to have no bleeding for a certain time frame for it to be considered AF (I have heard 2 weeks and 20 days.. ), 

I have been temping on and off.. not really diligent about it until this last week since my HCG finally reached below 5.


----------



## bubbles82

AZBabyDust said:


> Are any of you ladies charting your temps while you're miscarrying or on the miscarriage cycle? I'm sure my HCG isn't down to zero yet (have a Dr.s appt today) but I started temping today again and it's looking like my post O temps but not my pregnancy temps. Probably just falling but wondering if anyone else is charting?? And did you guys ovulate after your m/c? I want to catch that egg when its time!!
> 
> @PinkEmily - they say CD 1 is the day you start your m/c bleed. Obviously it won't be like a real AF cycle which is such a pain in the butt, but if you have EWCM then BD until you can't anymore LOL

I was going to have a break but carried on charting after a day or two, my temps seem to be dropping but are still higher that my normal pre O/AF temps, and lower than my BFP temps, so not sure what to think!


----------



## PinkEmily

aknqtpie said:


> CD1 is when you start your m/c ... but I have heard you have to have no bleeding for a certain time frame for it to be considered AF (I have heard 2 weeks and 20 days.. ),
> 
> I have been temping on and off.. not really diligent about it until this last week since my HCG finally reached below 5.

Thank you, its been 3 weeks/21 days with no bleeding until i spotted yesterday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe it is AF! :)


----------



## Starry Night

My spotting is starting to slow down today. I told DH no DTD until it's been a full week just so we're sure. But I'm finally starting to feel empty and clean inside. However, my IBS is starting to flare up so still getting stomach pains. But I'm trying to take that as a good sign. My IBS flared up when my cycles returned to normal after my son. IBS is closely linked to hormones so I'm hoping this is a sign the hcg has dropped to zero.

I've heard the 2 week/20 days of no bleeding on this site too. But my OB and the doctor I saw at the ER on Sunday seem to think an AF is possible sooner than that. I still wouldn't count it as a 'real' AF though. As in, I think it would be fruitless to track and temp before that.

I'm so ready to move on!


----------



## NMichMomma

I had a nurse ask me less then a week after I mc'd if I had my period!! WTH!! How is that even possible?? Im having some mild cramps etc and a horrible craving for Chocolate and lots and lots of tears..either its postpartum or Im pms'ing.


----------



## bubbles82

Does anyone else keep thinking the bleeding has slowed/stopped then it starts again?!


----------



## JessiBear1992

While I was having my m/c that kept happening. I would stop bleeding for a day and then go full force again.
Hopefully you stop soon! Good luck :)


----------



## bubbles82

I really don't know how some people can mistake an early loss for AF, it's already twice as long, and way more heavy and evil!


----------



## NMichMomma

I have not had any heavy bleeding except the day of..and even then it all landed in the loo, I was not even soaking a pad a day, but I bled for two weeks just nothing heavy. I never use pads, ever so Im not up on what is considered soaking, I never got that....Now Im down to brown goo. I am acutally pad free today..until I go shopping later. Just in case.


----------



## PinkEmily

I kept thinking the bleeding was slowing down then it would get heavier again, its torture, you think the end is finally in sight but its not. My bleeding was never pad soaking heavy, most of it was clots when i went to the toilet. 

I hope it stops soon for you Starry Night. I hope the IMB flaring up is a good thing x


----------



## aknqtpie

Bubbles - I have been having the start/stop thing over the last week (since my HCG is now down to below 5).. i went to the doctor today, and they are putting me on progesterone supplements to jump start my system. Maybe you should talk with your doctor about something like that?


----------



## bubbles82

aknqtpie said:


> Bubbles - I have been having the start/stop thing over the last week (since my HCG is now down to below 5).. i went to the doctor today, and they are putting me on progesterone supplements to jump start my system. Maybe you should talk with your doctor about something like that?

Yeah that's an idea, thanks. I don't know if they usually do stuff like that over here though, I'm sure I'm most likely just to be sent home with nothing if I go to the doc! It seemed to trail off yesterday with just dark brown like the tail end if normal AF, and not really much of anything today, so maybe it has finished now, but we'll see!


----------



## aknqtpie

If it comes back, go in and ask for it. The worst they can say is no... but I will still demand for something if you need your cycle jump started. I am glad I went in :)


----------



## bubbles82

My cycles have been crazy for the last few months anyway, so I don't think I'll notice much difference now!


----------



## Starry Night

ankqpie - I'm so glad your doctor is finally helping you! I really hope this is a new start for you and your rainbow journey.

bubbles - I definitely recommend seeing a doctor. Even if they want you to wait a bit yet at least you will have someone monitoring the situation. Sometimes wait times for tests and specialists take awhile. I had to see my doctor after my first loss. Fortunately, my problems resolved themselves before seeing the specialist but the appointment was a 3 month wait.

AFM - still no spotting. Yay! My u/s is first thing Monday morning so almost there! See my doctor the following Friday. If I'm spotting again by then I'm definitely planning on asking for something to kick start my cycles. 

I plan on taking a hpt tomorrow morning and am really, really hoping it's negative.


----------



## aknqtpie

FX'd for a BFN!!!


----------



## bbanner19

NMichMomma said:


> I have not had any heavy bleeding except the day of..and even then it all landed in the loo, I was not even soaking a pad a day, but I bled for two weeks just nothing heavy. I never use pads, ever so Im not up on what is considered soaking, I never got that....Now Im down to brown goo. I am acutally pad free today..until I go shopping later. Just in case.

I was the same way. I only had clots that I passed in the bathroom. Other than that I just had spotting and never filled a pad. I thought it had ended once after 6 days and then I woke up in the middle of the night with small amounts of bleeding. That lasted one day and then I had brown discharge/spotting for two more days. I think I was spot free after 10 days total. I hope things start looking up for you. Looks like you are almost done.

I went to the doc and had a blood test done on Wednesday. They called me today and my hCG was 18. I believe I ovulated on either Tuesday or Wednesday. We BD on Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday so hopefully if I did ovulate then we caught the egg. My OPKs were neg on Sat and Sun and then back to pos on Mon and Tues. They have been neg since Wed now.

Anyone else think they have ovulated yet?? I think I will not test until Christmas day (or possibly Christmas Eve) unless I get caught by AF first. My doc says I should have my period in a week or two so I want to wait as long as possible.

Good luck to everyone! Soon it will be over and we will all have our BFPs again!!


----------



## bbanner19

Bubbles - I love your Michael Buble lyrics quote! It is perfect.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks, it seems even more appropriate now since my loss, but that was just my TTC motivation!


----------



## bubbles82

Starry Night said:


> ankqpie - I'm so glad your doctor is finally helping you! I really hope this is a new start for you and your rainbow journey.
> 
> bubbles - I definitely recommend seeing a doctor. Even if they want you to wait a bit yet at least you will have someone monitoring the situation. Sometimes wait times for tests and specialists take awhile. I had to see my doctor after my first loss. Fortunately, my problems resolved themselves before seeing the specialist but the appointment was a 3 month wait.
> 
> AFM - still no spotting. Yay! My u/s is first thing Monday morning so almost there! See my doctor the following Friday. If I'm spotting again by then I'm definitely planning on asking for something to kick start my cycles.
> 
> I plan on taking a hpt tomorrow morning and am really, really hoping it's negative.

Am I right in thinking you're in the US? I'm in the UK and I seriously don't think there would be any monitoring/testing/specialists on the cards just from me going to the doc and saying I'd had an early miscarriage, it really doesn't seem to work like that over here.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm in Canada. 

And I think they should look after you if it's been awhile of bleeding. An early loss should have taken care of itself by now, don't you think? If they aren't treating you for the miscarriage then certainly you can get treatment from the angle of rectifying your cycles.

On-going spotting is NOT normal. At least go and see what your options are.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

bbanner: how far along are you in your cycle when you got the positive opks on monday and tuesday?
I am on cd 19 and still neg. opks. I normally O on cd 14 during a normal cycle.


----------



## flou

Am I right in thinking you're in the US? I'm in the UK and I seriously don't think there would be any monitoring/testing/specialists on the cards just from me going to the doc and saying I'd had an early miscarriage, it really doesn't seem to work like that over here.[/QUOTE]

Hi bubbles im from the UK and i have only just been discharged from the early pregnancy assessment unit at my local hospital. When my m/c happened it was outside normal GP hours so phoned out of hours. They said to take it easy and phone my GP straight away in a couple of hours once the Surgery opened. My GP then referred me to EPAU at the hospital who took loads of blood tests and swabs and told me the danger signs to look out for. If i had any excessive bleeding and pain to phone them or the gynae ward straight away. They monitored my hcg levels over a few days and confirmed my m/c. They then told me, few days after my m/c, that in 2 wks to do hpt. And they contacted me to make sure it was negative. I have been fortunate that my body dealt with my m/c well. Had a week of bleeding not much cramps and i think i O'd this week not that we are trying this month tho. If I were you i would go to the GP explain what has happened and your symptoms now. They should do tests to make sure there is nothing still left in there and check you haven't got an infection. Everything is probably fine but i would get it checked out.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls, I know you're probably right, it's just so difficult to get an appointment at my doctors, so by the time I get there I'm sure it will all be done anyway. I was only bleeding for around 5 or 6 days, hardly anything yesterday or today, so I don't think that's really unusual or anything, when some people seem to carry on for weeks. 

I would be so surprised if they actually do anything at this stage, but it is probably a good idea either way to have it on record. They have already done tests to try work out why my cycle went crazy, but no answers so far from various blood tests and scans.


----------



## Starry Night

Even go if just for a follow-up. I've been having a pain of a time getting appointments too. I think it's just a reality of our backed-up health systems. I'd rather go a bit after my loss simply because the first weeks can be chalked up to 'normal' recovery and it's hard to predict what your body will do in the future. I first saw my doctor 2 weeks after my loss and since I was still spotting he was able to order up blood work and an u/s. The wait time was so long that I'm not getting my u/s until Monday--6 weeks after the loss. I should have insisted to be seen sooner but I was too distraught at the time to put up a fight.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yah.. I have been chalking up everything to my HCG levels still coming down.. but now that they are down, I knew something wasn't right.. so I made an appointment. Very glad I did now. 

Starry - Did you end up taking a PG test?


----------



## Starry Night

No, I totally forgot. I was still half-asleep. lol At this point I think I need to use first-morning urine to get an accurate result. I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow morning.

Still no spotting but lots of clear discharge.


----------



## bbanner19

Warning: Ovulation after a MC sucks! I have been in extreme pain on my right side due to ovulation pains for two days now. Apparently they are more sensitive after a MC. Not fun! I read that the fallopian tube contracts while the egg makes its way through and boy can I feel it! Anybody else experiencing this??


----------



## bubbles82

I think I'd quite like to experience that, but doesn't sound fun for you! Hope it gets better soon, but that you can take some comfort from knowing your body is trying hard to get it right this time.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had several bouts of ov-like pain since this miscarriage. I don't think it was actual ovulation though because each bit of pain was followed by bleeding. But my hormones are all over the place still so I think that my body was having fake ovulation.

But yeah, the pain is not fun. I've had to sit down with all of my 'fake' ovulation pains this go around. And I remember my first ovulation after my son's birth was pretty terrible...got nausea, sore boobs and spotting. Was convinced I had an unplanned BFP until AF showed up exactly 2 weeks later.


----------



## flou

Bbanner i know what you mean. I can normally feel O anyway but I had O pains for about 5 - 6 days! At least it is reassuring for when me and DH ttc next month.


----------



## bbanner19

It scared me at first because it was so much like the pains I had when I was bleeding, just not quite as bad. Kind of bitter sweet because it was nice to know that my body was moving on and doing what it should. I know a girl on a group forum I belong to that had a MMC just like mine...6wks, but found at 9 wks. She didn't have AF for 4 months! I am really sorry for those that are having a hard time getting back to normal and those that are taking longer than usual to get through the MC. If you can, I urge you to be in contact with your doctor. Mine was really reassuring and evaluated my levels to make sure they were dropping like normal. Be sure to watch for any fevers as this can indicate infection with unpassed tissue.


----------



## Starry Night

Speaking of ovulation pain...I think I o'ed last night or am about to o soon. I had one-sided pain along with some brown spotting so I was scared I was about to bleed again. But then I started to get loads of clear discharge and some of it was very stretchy. DH and I have not been DTD so it isn't any of his stuff either. Hoping I'm getting on the right track soon! Can't TTC yet though because of an unrelated minor surgery next week. Just as well. This m/c has been really rough on my body and I want to give it a chance to heal.

Saying that, I still got a bfp on a hpt this morning. The line was SUPER faint and it was thinner than the control line so I'm really hoping it was just an evap. I will pick up a FRER tomorrow and then take it Tuesday morning. Looking forward to a definite bfn by then.


----------



## Kedeechi

I don't know how this works ...but here it goes. I'm 29, married, have a BEAUTIFUL 5 yr old little girl and have had 3 miscarriages in 8 months. I have factor 5 andow progesterone (which they say isn't causing me to mc). I'm still bleeding from my last mc on 11/14/12 and just so badly want it to stop as its just a constant reminder. All I want it to make my daughter a big sister (that's all she asks for and wants for Christmas) I'm at loss for words as I feel no one understands why I'm so upset b/c I have a child. Apparently when you have a child losing 3 in a row shouldn't hurt as bad. I don't know all the short terms on here either and was wondering if one of you lovely ladies could fill me in the abbreviations. All I know is "mc" for miscarriage and I know that one all too well. Xoxo


----------



## aknqtpie

Here is the link for the abbreviations .. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

I am so sorry for your losses. I just lost my first, and I don't know how anyone can think that just because you have had previous losses that it is easier to handle. :hugs:


----------



## bakeranm99

I am in the exact same boat. I had an early miscarriage at just 4+1 weeks (I was watching and testing like crazy- plus had implantation bleeding to give me a hint). I just finished up the bleeding 2 days ago, and if all is still on schedule O-day is the 18th. Hoping for a bfp right after the first of the year. From my experience in the past, anytime my af comes a little late, it means I am more fertile, lol. The first time ttc, I had a few months of late af which is highly unlike me, and then bam! BFP. Hoping for a repeat but with a healthy conception this time. Good luck!! :)


----------



## Mama of three

We had a miscarriage at 5 weeks. My doctor said we could try again. Miscarriage was nov 13. It's scary this is my second one. The first was blighted ovum. The doctors really aren't telling me much but that its common and if I have another MC then we should worry! :dust: to all


----------



## Starry Night

Mama of three said:


> We had a miscarriage at 5 weeks. My doctor said we could try again. Miscarriage was nov 13. It's scary this is my second one. The first was blighted ovum. The doctors really aren't telling me much but that its common and if I have another MC then we should worry! :dust: to all

I'm curious to know what makes the big difference between 2 and 3 losses. Why is 2 normal and "nothing to worry about" but 3 is suddenly very bad? :shrug:

Welcome to the new ladies. I'm so sorry for your losses and hope you get your rainbows soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mintey21

Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to read about all your losses. 
Just a bit about me, I had an ectopic in 2008 which resulted in my right tube rupturing. It took a long time before I could consider trying again, thankfully we did as we had our gorgeous son in 2011. We always wanted to have another one so tried again after our wedding and took 5 months and we got our BFP at the start of November we were so excited, was booked in for early scan at 7 wks to check was not another ectopic, but the day before I started to bleed lightly and knew in my heart I was starting to MC. At the scan it was confirmed and my hcg lvls were already down to just 10.. I stopped bleeding after just 5 days on 26th nov, we have got straight back to ttc. I have no real idea when to expect AF but am hoping for a BFP before she shows, if she don't here by Xmas eve ill test then :) good luck to you all, here's hoping to our BFPs soon x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

bakeranm99 said:


> I am in the exact same boat. I had an early miscarriage at just 4+1 weeks (I was watching and testing like crazy- plus had implantation bleeding to give me a hint). I just finished up the bleeding 2 days ago, and if all is still on schedule O-day is the 18th. Hoping for a bfp right after the first of the year. From my experience in the past, anytime my af comes a little late, it means I am more fertile, lol. The first time ttc, I had a few months of late af which is highly unlike me, and then bam! BFP. Hoping for a repeat but with a healthy conception this time. Good luck!! :)

Sorry for your loss:hugs: Do you plan on temping or using opks? I was scheduled to O cd14 like always, but luckily I was using opks, because it came a week later than normal! 
Good luck to you! Hope you get a bfp!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Mintey21 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to read about all your losses.
> Just a bit about me, I had an ectopic in 2008 which resulted in my right tube rupturing. It took a long time before I could consider trying again, thankfully we did as we had our gorgeous son in 2011. We always wanted to have another one so tried again after our wedding and took 5 months and we got our BFP at the start of November we were so excited, was booked in for early scan at 7 wks to check was not another ectopic, but the day before I started to bleed lightly and knew in my heart I was starting to MC. At the scan it was confirmed and my hcg lvls were already down to just 10.. I stopped bleeding after just 5 days on 26th nov, we have got straight back to ttc. I have no real idea when to expect AF but am hoping for a BFP before she shows, if she don't here by Xmas eve ill test then :) good luck to you all, here's hoping to our BFPs soon x

Sorry for your loss:hugs: I'm glad you guys are staying positive and have decided to start ttc right away! Good luck and hope you get your xmas bfp! I am in that boat too :)


----------



## bakeranm99

ArmyWife1984 said:


> bakeranm99 said:
> 
> 
> I am in the exact same boat. I had an early miscarriage at just 4+1 weeks (I was watching and testing like crazy- plus had implantation bleeding to give me a hint). I just finished up the bleeding 2 days ago, and if all is still on schedule O-day is the 18th. Hoping for a bfp right after the first of the year. From my experience in the past, anytime my af comes a little late, it means I am more fertile, lol. The first time ttc, I had a few months of late af which is highly unlike me, and then bam! BFP. Hoping for a repeat but with a healthy conception this time. Good luck!! :)
> 
> Sorry for your loss:hugs: Do you plan on temping or using opks? I was scheduled to O cd14 like always, but luckily I was using opks, because it came a week later than normal!
> Good luck to you! Hope you get a bfp!Click to expand...

I am not doing any tracking, besides assuming it is coming at the normal time. I have always been ridiculously regular (so much that the doctor I had said that at my annuals my af was the exact same week a year ago). I also had the cp, which came the day after af was expected, then this month, it still came right on time, the exact day (28 days). I usually just start bding with the husband a week before and about 4 days after. It has worked pretty well. Got pregnant, even after 9 years of bc, within 6 months, and this time, it only took 1 month to get a bfp after 3 months of bc. Also, this way I don't think I get too wrapped up in it, and make myself nervous/anxious/stressed. Thanks. GL to you too!!


----------



## Starry Night

Just a little update: saw my doctor today and my hcg is pretty much at zero and my ultrasound came back clear. He said to wait 2 to 3 months to TTC but we're just waiting for first AF. It will have been 2 months since the loss by the time it comes anyways.


----------



## flou

Good luck everyone ttc, lets hope there will be plenty of bfps soon! Just waiting for AF to show. I can tell when I O and that was 10 days ago now so just want AF to turn up (never thought i would say that!) Then me and DH can start ttc again!


----------



## PinkEmily

So glad your hcg has settled down Starry Night and your doctor is happy for you to ttc again. :hugs:

I really want af to turn up too flou haha. Strange feeling

Good luck to you all x


----------



## ready4family

Had an amazing time in Hawaii. We saw the entire island and it was exactly what we needed! Memories to last a lifetime...
Twice while we were there I passed tissue, a little late given that my MC started 7 weeks ago. Still having on and off bleeding and spotting, so today went in for an ultrasound and the tech did see stuff in my uterus and I have a 5cm cyst on my ovary that wasn't there just 7 weeks ago. I'm probably going to need a D&C, I see my dr tomorrow....


----------



## Starry Night

Glad you had such a good time in Hawaii! Good luck with your doctor's appointment. I hope things finally resolve for you whether that be naturally or with d&c.

AFM - have my little surgery tomorrow to get some moles removed. I'm nervous about the potential pain. I'm such a little wuss! But after that I get to TTC...finally. But my depression is definitely affecting my desire to BD. Could be a problem.


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## ready4family

D&C on Friday morning. Happy to almost be over this!


----------



## Meli_H

Starry Night said:


> Glad you had such a good time in Hawaii! Good luck with your doctor's appointment. I hope things finally resolve for you whether that be naturally or with d&c.
> 
> AFM - have my little surgery tomorrow to get some moles removed. I'm nervous about the potential pain. I'm such a little wuss! But after that I get to TTC...finally. But my depression is definitely affecting my desire to BD. Could be a problem.

Hey Starry,
Good luck with your surgery! I'm sure once you get over the surgery pain and will start ttc, your attitude will change with the promise of a bfp! I'm glad that you plan to start ttc soon and not wait any longer than necessary.

Ready,
Glad to hear that your D&C is scheduled so quickly so your body can start healing and you can get back to ttc! 

Pink & Flou,
FX that af comes around so you can start ttc again!

Mintey and Baker,
Sorry to hear of your losses. GL to y'all!


----------



## Starry Night

My surgery went well. Other than the initial needle-pricks (which weren't too bad) I didn't feel a thing. The doctor was very jokey and we had some funny conversations. I have to wear the bandages for 2 days and then get the stitches out on the 31st. I'm a little sore and stiff as it was on my back but nothing too major.

I'm making a dinner and dessert for a friend who has just had her baby so I'm keeping it VERY simple. A noodle casserole (basically throw all the ingredients in the dish, stir and heat in oven) and brownies. I'm going to get DH to bring it over as I'm still tender. Also, that way there will be no awkward "do you want to hold my newborn?" sort of questions. Not ready for that yet.


----------



## flou

Starry glad your surgery went well xx

Ladies can i have an honest opinion on something. So y'day i drove 3hrs to my mother in law so we can catch up wiv DHs family and drive the mother in law back to ours on sunday. First thing she says to me is so are you all better now. Not sure if she meant emotionally or physically so i just said nearly. Later on an advert came on tv for a digital pg test and she said when you were pg did you use that. Then she spoke about how she was sure someone was pg and how she could tell. When i finally went to bed i cried my eyes out. The comments really upset me. I spoke to DH about it and he said she didnt intentionally mean to upset me. She probably didn't but it did upset me. Am i being over emotional about this or was my mother in law, however unintentional, a little insensitive?


----------



## bakeranm99

flou said:


> Starry glad your surgery went well xx
> 
> Ladies can i have an honest opinion on something. So y'day i drove 3hrs to my mother in law so we can catch up wiv DHs family and drive the mother in law back to ours on sunday. First thing she says to me is so are you all better now. Not sure if she meant emotionally or physically so i just said nearly. Later on an advert came on tv for a digital pg test and she said when you were pg did you use that. Then she spoke about how she was sure someone was pg and how she could tell. When i finally went to bed i cried my eyes out. The comments really upset me. I spoke to DH about it and he said she didnt intentionally mean to upset me. She probably didn't but it did upset me. Am i being over emotional about this or was my mother in law, however unintentional, a little insensitive?

I think people say alot of things they don't intend to be hurtful. I have had people tell me multiple times that I am young and can try again, that all things happen for a reason, that it just wasn't the right time... it is so irritating, but some will never understand the hurt of it. I don't think anyone understands the hurt until they have been through it themselves, or until they have had to battle ttc, for example, NO one in my family had a miscarriage (except an aunt on her 6th child in her mid/late 30's), especially not the first pregnancy. They just don't get it simply put. :hugs:


----------



## Meli_H

*starry,*

glad to hear that your surgery went well~ You are so sweet to make a casserole for your friend!
I would have been all "congratulations! I just had an op procedure done and aren't feeling well right now" lol 
although, now that I think more about it, yours was a genius response..make a quick casserole, send dh to deliver it, and that buys you more time to meet the new baby.

*flou,*

I suspect that your mil was unaware she was being insensitive, it sounds like she was just making conversation and didn't know what else to talk about. however, it doesnt matter _what_ her intentions were, it still hurt your feelings. sorry, big hugs....:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

To be fair, my friend didn't ask for help. A mutual friend asked. It's something we do in our church -- new moms get meals for about a week. I was glad to do it and it was kind of my fault for not insisting on another day. I said "Yes" to Thursday and afterwards was "whoops...having surgery that day...". Ah well! lol I've been doing OK seeing the photos on FB so hopefully, I will be able to hold the baby at some point.

Anyways, think AF is finally on her way! Had spotting last night and some yucky cramps today. Two weekends ago I had ewcm and ov pains so I'm taking this as a sign that my body is going back to normal. After my first m/c I stopped bleeding right away but took 5 months to ov. So if the trade-off for early ov is a few extra weeks of bleeding I guess it's all worth it!

Here's hoping to a New Year's BFP!


----------



## Starry Night

flou said:


> Starry glad your surgery went well xx
> 
> Ladies can i have an honest opinion on something. So y'day i drove 3hrs to my mother in law so we can catch up wiv DHs family and drive the mother in law back to ours on sunday. First thing she says to me is so are you all better now. Not sure if she meant emotionally or physically so i just said nearly. Later on an advert came on tv for a digital pg test and she said when you were pg did you use that. Then she spoke about how she was sure someone was pg and how she could tell. When i finally went to bed i cried my eyes out. The comments really upset me. I spoke to DH about it and he said she didnt intentionally mean to upset me. She probably didn't but it did upset me. Am i being over emotional about this or was my mother in law, however unintentional, a little insensitive?

:hugs:

Sorry you had to hear that. I think it's most likely she didn't mean to hurt you but sometimes people say dumb things. And I think miscarriages are just something people don't grasp unless they go through with it themselves. My FiL, in his attempt to "rationalize" our having our third loss was that since DH is a pastor and pastors often act as counsellors our losses are going to help us be more understanding to other people who go through hard times. Then on the heels of that comment my MiL wondered aloud how DH's cousins' pregnancy was going. :wacko:


----------



## flou

Thank u for your comments ladies. I don't think she meant to hurt me and as you have all said people say stupid things sometimes. My first AF finally arrived today. The cramps have been terrible but the bleeding hasn't been too bad. Glad the painful bit is over before xmas! Im actually feeling alot better emotionally since the m/c now that AF has arrived. Me and the DH are going to start ttc this month. Should O just into the new year. Even though still a little scared about getting pg again, im also feeling excited about ttc again!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi!!!

I think AF is about our the door, ready for some NYE baby making!!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend and good Christmas!


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies, just popping in to say hi!!!
> 
> I think AF is about our the door, *ready for some NYE baby making!*!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend and good Christmas!

Ah! So jealous of girls with normal cycles. For the past several years all my cycles are like 35+ days. I won't be eligible for a January BFP at all. Oh well.


----------



## aknqtpie

:( sorry starry... I'm just assuming ill have a normal cycle, but who knows any more!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry for whining. Long cycles are my reality that I usually don't even think of it until I'm caught off guard with a reminder that most girls get to have more tries in the same amount of time that I have one.

My AF is being so weird. If it wasn't for the fact that I ovulated two weeks ago I'd think it was just more m/c spotting. But my hcg is at zero, my uterus is clear and I'm getting all my usual PMS signs...just not the blood. It's mostly brown stuff with some tissuey junk along with some red spotting.

I'm really starting to think I may need to wait another cycle to give my body a chance to rebuild it's lining. I'm so impatient to get to TTC but I want a healthy lining for my rainbow.


----------



## aknqtpie

I started bleeding last night on the plane coming back home from the football game :(


----------



## Starry Night

Blah! What lousy timing! Did you at least have some pads along? I hate being caught off guard like that. :( Did you at least have a good time at the game? Did your team win?

Well, I'm bleeding for real now. It's still quite a bit lighter than my normal AF but it's definitely a steady flow. I hope it stays lighter this time. I don't want to spend my Christmas hovering between the couch and the bathroom. Also, I don't want it to go longer than a week. I just want to get to TTC!! (If the flow keeps up I'll be brave enough to try right away. The brown spotting was what had me concerned)


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, I was prepared, never know what my body is going to do these days. 

My team KICKED ASS last night.. :) It was awesome. I even got on Sunday Night Football!


----------



## Meli_H

Starry,
glad to hear af is here and the flow picked up to help to ease your mind that your body is def starting
to get back to normal! 

aknqtpie,
glad to hear that your af came and you are in the frame of mind to start jan 2013
baby making!


----------



## NMichMomma

My stupid body will not straighten out!! spotting (although very, very light) is still happening off and on..ugh..Im so over this!! 4 weeks...should it not be done already?? Hubby is anxious to at least dtd and I wont let him until AF comes and goes. (just for my own peace of mind) venting..agh...have I said Im so over this lol. Merry Christmas. Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## NMichMomma

Starry Night said:


> Sorry for whining. Long cycles are my reality that I usually don't even think of it until I'm caught off guard with a reminder that most girls get to have more tries in the same amount of time that I have one.
> 
> My AF is being so weird. If it wasn't for the fact that I ovulated two weeks ago I'd think it was just more m/c spotting. But my hcg is at zero, my uterus is clear and I'm getting all my usual PMS signs...just not the blood. It's mostly brown stuff with some tissuey junk along with some red spotting.
> 
> I'm really starting to think I may need to wait another cycle to give my body a chance to rebuild it's lining. I'm so impatient to get to TTC but I want a healthy lining for my rainbow.

I just wanted to say I understand this totally! I have long cycles too, it sucks. Second, Im having the same brown spotting and discharge. Ick. And add to that brown super sticky cm. Im waiting as patiently as I can for AF. She is nowhere in sight. I will go in to have my levels tested again this week. There has to be an end to this mc tunnel. There has to be. Jealous of all who are back to normal so quickly. bugger.


----------



## aknqtpie

NMich - right there with you. I stopped bleeding after my provera period for 3 days, then it picked up again yesterday AM... And it's that brown CM stuff too. 

I am jealous too of those that can start so soon. I told DH (among


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies! I had the D&C done on Friday and I'm feeling okay. Getting some bad backaches and heavy bleeding here and there, but otherwise feel okay. I'm glad it's over! I have a post op appt in 1.5 weeks and will find out when we can TTC again, either 1-2 months is what he said beforehand. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Ready - Glad to hear everything went well! Hopefully you can start trying sooner than later!

I totally just realized I never finished what I was writing, and pressed submit... I have no clue what I was going to say, but oh well :)


----------



## Starry Night

NMichMomma said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for whining. Long cycles are my reality that I usually don't even think of it until I'm caught off guard with a reminder that most girls get to have more tries in the same amount of time that I have one.
> 
> My AF is being so weird. If it wasn't for the fact that I ovulated two weeks ago I'd think it was just more m/c spotting. But my hcg is at zero, my uterus is clear and I'm getting all my usual PMS signs...just not the blood. It's mostly brown stuff with some tissuey junk along with some red spotting.
> 
> I'm really starting to think I may need to wait another cycle to give my body a chance to rebuild it's lining. I'm so impatient to get to TTC but I want a healthy lining for my rainbow.
> 
> I just wanted to say I understand this totally! I have long cycles too, it sucks. Second, Im having the same brown spotting and discharge. Ick. And add to that brown super sticky cm. Im waiting as patiently as I can for AF. She is nowhere in sight. I will go in to have my levels tested again this week. There has to be an end to this mc tunnel. There has to be. Jealous of all who are back to normal so quickly. bugger.Click to expand...

I think I bled on and off for about 6 weeks. Really sucks. But I ovulated pretty much as soon as it stopped (like within a day or two). I hear you on the jealousy of those who return to normal so quickly. On the Pregnancy After a Loss forums I've seen girls get their BFPs 4 weeks after their m/c.

After 4ish days of start-and-stop spotting my AF started for real on Christmas Eve and it's sooo heavy and annoying. Spent my Christmas hovering near the bathroom. Heavy AFs are normal for me but I hate that it had to be like this at Christmas. I'm pretty sure I got AF over Christmas last year too.

ready - hope you heal quickly and can get to TTC your rainbow!:hugs:


----------



## ready4family

Thanks Starry! Me too :D


----------



## ready4family

And Starry, I knew on October 11 that I was going to miscarry, finally did on October 31, and then had the D&C on 12/21. Been a long 3 months!!! But I KNOW and feel it in my bones this all will work out for all of us!


----------



## Starry Night

I really hope so! AF should be over any day now and I will have to start being on the lookout for ov signs. No clue what this m/c will do my always wonky cycles! I hope they go shorter than 40 days.


----------



## ready4family

I'm getting O symtom of pressure in lower right part of my abdomen, I get it every month for a few days leading up to O. I'm glad my body is getting back to normal!! We can't TTC this cycle, and can't BD until Friday, but I won't be preventing anything ;)


----------



## flou

Ready i am also getting that O feeling. This is our first month ttc after our mc. Fxd for the both of us!


----------



## ready4family

Flou, have you had a period since the D&C or is this like mine where it's right after? May we get our sticky beans and SOON!!


----------



## Starry Night

Argh! More brown gook!! I'm starting to worry that this is going to be a "throw-away" cycle. What, with all of our illnesses and my body still passing junk, it seems my body does not want to get pregnant just yet. Based on my 40 day cycles I had before my latest BFP, I have until the 18th before I ovulate so there is still some time for the spotting to clear out.

I'm just tired of all the gross stuff. It really is gooky.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and good luck to flou and ready! Hope you catch those eggies!


----------



## ready4family

I know my OB will say not to TTC this cycle and maybe not the next, but I'll just let nature take its course :) What would you do?


----------



## flou

I waited for AF and now im about to O after AF. I didn't need a d&c so my doc said i could ttc as soon as i feel ready. I think the only reason they tell you to wait after a d&c is cos the lining could be thin and it may take time to build up again. If you feel ready i would try. I have known ladies to conceive and have successful pregnancies straight after d&c.


----------



## Girly922

Just something I'm a little confused about, wondering if you ladies can help? For the past 2 days I've been having a LOT of EWCM. But I also have a bad cold. Before my m/c I only got EWCM on the day of OV. It's not been long since my hcg dropped to 0 and I don't know how soon you can OV after this but just in case me and OH have been BDing like rabbits :haha: 

Just a bit confused if the EWCM could've been caused by the cold or if I was actually OVing. I haven't been using OPKs or temping, was going to start next cycle. I haven't taken anything for my cold except robitussin a couple of times but this was a few days before the EWCM started, and it was only 2 doses on 2 separate days. 

Any ideas?


----------



## flou

It sounds like it could be O. Good luck, hope you catch that egg!


----------



## ready4family

So the DH and I BD in the middle of the night, Dr said to wait 2 weeks and it's been 13 days, with regular CM for 3 days now, oh and we weren't careful LOL. ;) I know I'm going to O probably tomorrow and I just can't even go one cycle without feeling like we have a chance, although this BD wasn't planned. Am I crazy? ;) I have my post op appt tomorrow.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Not crazy at all! good luck to you! 

we were ntnp when we ended up preg. and sadly miscarried a week later. 
the m/c made me go from ntnp to full on ttc...I wanted to be pregnant again so badly.


----------



## ready4family

Oh cool armywife, you conceived this one before your first AF? Awesome and congratulations! I'd love it if that were me, just happy to be able to BD again!! :D


----------



## Girly922

Thanks flou. 

Armywife, we were the same. Just going with the flow. Fell pg 1st proper cycle of NTNP. But now I'm desperate to catch, if I don't fall before AF think I'll be temping and using OPKs. You've given me a lot of hope!! :)


----------



## Starry Night

ready4family said:


> I know my OB will say not to TTC this cycle and maybe not the next, but I'll just let nature take its course :) What would you do?

I think with a D&C I'd be a little afraid to try before first AF because of fears of thin lining. However, I would also be very impatient and want to get going. I don't think it's a big deal to try before first AF but for me personally, I would be a scardey cat to go against doctor's orders and my own body. I'm just chicken. :blush: I do think letting nature take its course is a good idea. If you get pregnant, then so be it. :winkwink:

AFM - no new spotting today but not holding my breath at this point. Also, DH is still sick so doesn't matter anyways. Last night I told him that I thought the Universe didn't want me getting pregnant this month. By the time he gets better I'll probably have a yeast infection or UTI or something:rolleyes:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am debating on whether I will try immediately after having my D&C or if I will wait a cycle before trying. Looks like I will be getting it done on Monday or Tuesday.. will know for sure after my Dr. Appointment tomorrow. 

Starry - glad you aren't spotting, don't jinx yourself by talking about UTI's and yeast infections... if you are worried.. be proactive... drink lots of cranberry juice and eat lots of yogurt lol.


----------



## ready4family

I either O'd today (the test yesterday was pretty dark) or my body tried to and didn't. What's weird is I still have the pressure which usually goes away once I O (if it's gone tomorrow then I did O today). OPK tonight is really faint. I feel like a maniac sometimes! lol


----------



## ArmyWife1984

ready4family said:


> Oh cool armywife, you conceived this one before your first AF? Awesome and congratulations! I'd love it if that were me, just happy to be able to BD again!! :D

Yes it was before my first af! I was so shocked we caught the eggy. We really didnt bd much. But research shows you are most fertile the first few months following a m/c:thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Girly922 said:


> Thanks flou.
> 
> Armywife, we were the same. Just going with the flow. Fell pg 1st proper cycle of NTNP. But now I'm desperate to catch, if I don't fall before AF think I'll be temping and using OPKs. You've given me a lot of hope!! :)

Def recommend opks!!!!!!!! I used them right after my m/c and was so sad when I thought I missed O. I usually O cd14 like clockwork, but because of the m/c i didnt O until cd 22. I would have never known if it wasnt for using the opks.

Good luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## Starry Night

ready4family said:


> I either O'd today (the test yesterday was pretty dark) or my body tried to and didn't. What's weird is I still have the pressure which usually goes away once I O (if it's gone tomorrow then I did O today). OPK tonight is really faint. I feel like a maniac sometimes! lol

I had that too. I think after any pregnancy the first cycle's hormones are going to be in overdrive. The first time I ov'd after my son's birth my ov signs were so strong I actually got nauseous and had red spotting. I was convinced I was pregnant but when I spotted all the signs vanished and then exactly 2 weeks later AF showed up. It was intense. And after my first loss I had ewcm for like a week.


----------



## ready4family

I had my 2 week post op appt for my D&C, and it went great! I told the dr I stopped bleeding 5 days ago and that I think ovulated yesterday, he asked if we tried it out haha. I looked embarrassed and said "uhm no?" haha. He told me it's fine because you just want to wait for your uterus to heal and once you stop bleeding your cervix closes and you're ready to go. So he officially gave us the green light to start TTC again! I'm so excited!! :D
Oh and I am pretty sure I did O last night. All that pressure is gone. :D


----------



## Girly922

Wow, you must've felt great coming out of an appt like that!! And there's always a chance your middle of the night BD could've caught that eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Finally BD'd last night. No ov signs so I think we still have time but it feels great to get TTCaL officially started.


----------



## ready4family

Yay Starry! Now I wonder why I've been so moody, no sex! hahaha
Yes I'm hoping we caught it!! The huge pressure/cramping was last night/evening, and we BD about 18 hours before that. I know when we caught it last time, I got a positive OPK one night, the next afternoon I had that intense pressure and we BD. Perfect timing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

YAH to everyone back to conceiving :sex:!! :happydance:


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all hope you dont mind me joining in. I had a miscarriage/chemical pregnancy on December 22nd. I was estimated at 5 weeks but not entirely sure as i have irregular cycles. My last HCG blood draw was 10 and i have since stopped bleeding and had signs of ovulation. My question is i had extremely faint lines on 2 pregnancy tests i done today... could that be leftover hormone from the CP 3 weeks ago? Thanks in advance :)


----------



## ready4family

Welcome Pisces! It's possible, but I would think if your hcg was 10 then, it wouldn't have even showed up on a test. my dr office gave me a test which was neg, then did blood draw and it was 28. Don't want to get your hopes up-at the same time, I think it's too soon for you to get a bfp. I would call your dr :) Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Pisces! I am so sorry for your loss. It does seem a bit early to get a new bfp at this time but usually tests don't detect hcg under 10 so it may be worth going to the doctor's just to see what is going on. Your loss was relatively early so it may be possible that your body sorted things out really quickly but I wouldn't want to assume anything either.


----------



## Pisces24

Thanks for the reply . I took another test today with fmu and it was negative. Maybe it was just faulty testsaafter all. I was thinking it was too early to get a Bfp.


----------



## Starry Night

Getting some slight ewcm tonight so I think I may be on my way to a normal-person-28 day cycle. Will do some BD'ing just in case though I really wasn't expecting to ov for another week yet.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay for EWCM!!! Get some!


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies, can I join you? I had a chemical pregnancy starting today at 4+5 :-( 
I started spotting lastnite now full force af, HPT's are negative too.

Can you give me any advice? I'm hoping my Gyn doesn't say wait a month to ttc again, now I've been so close I don't want to wait!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think with a Chemical, you may not need to wait as long as those who were further along. Most people who have chemicals, don't even know they have them, depending on when they test. 

But go to the doctor and have them check you out. I am getting a D&C tomorrow.. and don't plan on waiting a full month to start trying... just the two weeks.


----------



## lady1985

aknqtpie said:


> I think with a Chemical, you may not need to wait as long as those who were further along. Most people who have chemicals, don't even know they have them, depending on when they test.
> 
> But go to the doctor and have them check you out. I am getting a D&C tomorrow.. and don't plan on waiting a full month to start trying... just the two weeks.

Thanks. We didn't even see a sac so I think I can treat it more like a late period. Says something to do with chromosomal abnormality. I'm just thankfully I got a positive, which I never thought would happen.

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## flou

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I had a chemical pregnancy starting today at 4+5 :-(
> I started spotting lastnite now full force af, HPT's are negative too.
> 
> Can you give me any advice? I'm hoping my Gyn doesn't say wait a month to ttc again, now I've been so close I don't want to wait!

You should be able to try straight away. I hope you get another bfp soon. I had to wait 19 months for my first bfp so i know what that feels like!

I think i have O'd and we bd nearly once a day everyday this week so we have given it the best chance possible now into the tww.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I had a chemical pregnancy starting today at 4+5 :-(
> I started spotting lastnite now full force af, HPT's are negative too.
> 
> Can you give me any advice? I'm hoping my Gyn doesn't say wait a month to ttc again, now I've been so close I don't want to wait!

Hi Lady1985 So sorry for your loss. I had one too very early last month. Right after my bfp, i had bad bad cramping and spotting. They checked my hcgs, and they were not doubling, and shortly after they started dropping. They couldn't see a sac either so i m/c'd

I asked if i should wait or not and they said "maybe a cycle or 2" They weren't convincing at all that I needed to wait, so I did research and found that most doctors just want you to wait for dating purposes, nothing more, Unless you were further along i believe.

So we decided not to wait as you are super fertile right after m/c and a few months after. We caught the eggy first time! I have my first scan tomorrow.

hopefully your doctor agrees for you to try!! I dont think it would be a problem.

I did O wayyyyy later than normal, luckily i used opks and noticed the late ovulation. Hth


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, lady1985. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It's always so tough no matter at what point in the pregnancy you're in. I really hope you can get your sticky BFP! With a chemical I don't think I would want to wait either. Heck, I would have tried before my first AF too if my body would have let me.

Now I'm questioning if this was a false alarm for ov. I did get some of my usual ov signs but they were so mild and disappeared within hours. I usually have a good day or two of ewcm (lots of it) and cramps, sore boobs, the whole shebang. So my strategy for now is to continue our every other day or so of BD'ing and be on the lookout for stronger ov signs. It's my first full cycle after my m/c and I've always had wonky cycles so I really don't know what my cycles are going to look like now.


----------



## lady1985

ArmyWife1984 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join you? I had a chemical pregnancy starting today at 4+5 :-(
> I started spotting lastnite now full force af, HPT's are negative too.
> 
> Can you give me any advice? I'm hoping my Gyn doesn't say wait a month to ttc again, now I've been so close I don't want to wait!
> 
> Hi Lady1985 So sorry for your loss. I had one too very early last month. Right after my bfp, i had bad bad cramping and spotting. They checked my hcgs, and they were not doubling, and shortly after they started dropping. They couldn't see a sac either so i m/c'd
> 
> I asked if i should wait or not and they said "maybe a cycle or 2" They weren't convincing at all that I needed to wait, so I did research and found that most doctors just want you to wait for dating purposes, nothing more, Unless you were further along i believe.
> 
> So we decided not to wait as you are super fertile right after m/c and a few months after. We caught the eggy first time! I have my first scan tomorrow.
> 
> hopefully your doctor agrees for you to try!! I dont think it would be a problem.
> 
> I did O wayyyyy later than normal, luckily i used opks and noticed the late ovulation. HthClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Sounds exactly the same as what I had. I really think it was just a trial run. I hear lots of people getting BFP's after this happening. My doc told me to wait 1 cycle today but I don't see the point especially as we have been trying for so long...well let's face it DH ain't running out to by condoms and I can't go on the pill for a month so ttc it will be anyway lol...



Starry Night said:


> Welcome, lady1985. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It's always so tough no matter at what point in the pregnancy you're in. I really hope you can get your sticky BFP! With a chemical I don't think I would want to wait either. Heck, I would have tried before my first AF too if my body would have let me.
> 
> Now I'm questioning if this was a false alarm for ov. I did get some of my usual ov signs but they were so mild and disappeared within hours. I usually have a good day or two of ewcm (lots of it) and cramps, sore boobs, the whole shebang. So my strategy for now is to continue our every other day or so of BD'ing and be on the lookout for stronger ov signs. It's my first full cycle after my m/c and I've always had wonky cycles so I really don't know what my cycles are going to look like now.

Thank you.. no don't wait to wait as I said above, I feel ready, it was more like a late period. To not ttc this month seems a bit of a waste really!

Why don't you try the opk's I fine them really good to detect ovulation, the digital clear blue are Fab, I have Pcos so they shouldn't work for me but they're bang on :thumbup: maybe u did ovulate or you body geared up then will try again, if your anything like me every month is different! :dohh: xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies. D&C went well... Headed home to get some R&R.


----------



## flou

aknqtpie said:


> Hey ladies. D&C went well... Headed home to get some R&R.

Im glad to hear the D&C went well :thumbup:


----------



## NMichMomma

Finally! I am brown cm FREE!! And back to regular clearish cm..though it is constantly changing from stretchy to wet to stretchy etc..stupid pcos! ..and we are finally Bd'ing too! Once right around Christmas and last weekend (was a tad painful..but we got it done! slowly but surely we are getting back in the swing of things) At this point I could care less about waiting for af..she will show in her own sweet time. I did start up on 2000mg of Inositol and 800mg of Folic Acid and 1200mg of D3..That was 5 days ago and I can feel a slight difference already--I have had some cramping etc wild, a day to two after the first dose!) The Inositol is for my pcos. Though I just cracked some ice cream and now Im feeling that sugar rush and then the inevitable CRASH>>shame on me! Kicking self..oh well..So glad to see a couple of BFP's already! :happydance:Amazing!:thumbup:! Congrats!!


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies, still got af its been really heavy and painful. Is this normal?

Ufff I wanna start ttc again! Time goes so slow when you want something!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

for me when i started m/c'ing at 5-6wks it was a very heavy painful period. Heavy for about 2-3 and painful for about 4 days.
so sounds pretty normal...how long has it been?


----------



## Starry Night

NMichMomma - yay for no more brown cm!!

Pigged out on some homemade lemon bars tonight. I had made them for a get-together the other night and am chowing down on the leftovers. I don't want them to go bad! But it's ruining my attempts at a healthier lifestyle. Ever since the m/c and throughout the holidays I've gained 5 pounds and I had worked sooo hard to lose all my baby weight after DS. I feel like I'm throwing it all in the toilet, so to speak. Once these bars are gone...no more sweets! I already threw out all the leftover chocolates and treats and cookies from Christmas.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi gals! Hope it's ok if I join you. I just had my second miscarriage at 5-6 weeks. Used OPK's for the first time last month and that's when I got pregnant after trying for a year. Was feeling sad today dealing with the miscarriage so I went to the store and bought more OPK's to use when I stop bleeding. DH and I really want to start again as soon as possible, so buying those made me feel a little more optimistic.


----------



## ready4family

Sorry to hear of your loss hope. I too got pg once I knew when I was ovulating, all it takes is that one time on the right day!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Hope. So sorry to hear you lost two of your little babies. I hope that the OPKs work for you again and that you catch your sticky rainbow right away!

Well, my cycle is being weird. I keep getting ov signs of pinching, one-sided cramps and sore boobs....everyday! I think hormones are in over drive so I will just have to stay on the lookout for AF AND keep BD'ing just in case. Heck, might even pick up some hpts if AF doesn't show in 2 weeks. I know my hormones don't know how to play nice so that's why I've never been expecting to get my BFP first try. My body should start to behave more next cycle. But there's still hope!


----------



## lady1985

ArmyWife1984 said:


> for me when i started m/c'ing at 5-6wks it was a very heavy painful period. Heavy for about 2-3 and painful for about 4 days.
> so sounds pretty normal...how long has it been?

This is now day 4 of 'af' but I think its coming to an end now :happydance: feeling like myself again, so glad. My head is feeling straight again too which I'm glad about!


----------



## lady1985

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi gals! Hope it's ok if I join you. I just had my second miscarriage at 5-6 weeks. Used OPK's for the first time last month and that's when I got pregnant after trying for a year. Was feeling sad today dealing with the miscarriage so I went to the store and bought more OPK's to use when I stop bleeding. DH and I really want to start again as soon as possible, so buying those made me feel a little more optimistic.

Hey welcome. I think I was in the same thread as you. Don't despair hun you're not alone :hugs:

I got my 1st ever bfp 3rd Jan, started 'af' on Sunday. Sad time for us but still be hopeful, we can do it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

lady1985 said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals! Hope it's ok if I join you. I just had my second miscarriage at 5-6 weeks. Used OPK's for the first time last month and that's when I got pregnant after trying for a year. Was feeling sad today dealing with the miscarriage so I went to the store and bought more OPK's to use when I stop bleeding. DH and I really want to start again as soon as possible, so buying those made me feel a little more optimistic.
> 
> Hey welcome. I think I was in the same thread as you. Don't despair hun you're not alone :hugs:
> 
> I got my 1st ever bfp 3rd Jan, started 'af' on Sunday. Sad time for us but still be hopeful, we can do it :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Yes, we were in that thread together, I'm sorry for your loss too. Hopefully we will both get BFP soon!!!


----------



## lady1985

Hope, are you gonna ttc again straight away?Im guessing as u have opk's already!  my gyn said wait for a period but I'm not going too, no else seems too. I finished af completely today,ttc is ON! He he!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lady, we are going to start right away. As soon as AF is done, it will be on for us too...Good luck to you!!! Are you using OPK?

Is anyone using OPK right after miscarriage? Should I still go the the package directions? I'm thinking I'm just gonna start testing as soon as AF stops.


----------



## ready4family

I know if you still have hcg in your system that can register a positive OPK, just a fyi.


----------



## lady1985

Yes this month I will be trying deffo straight away too. Good luck to you too!  Not sure bout opk's I know my body pretty well now that I know when I'm ov. Or maybe I will use to confirm ov? Hmm decisions! 

I shouldn't think I will have any hcg I tested on Sunday and it was negative, I was only 4+6 or there about. X


----------



## ready4family

oh gotcha, so you should be fine. My levels were up to 36,000, took forever to go down!


----------



## Girly922

We started TTC straight away but I didn't use OPKs as I've heard the raised hormones (not only hcg) can give you a false positive. We BD'd most days and then every day when I got EWCM. And lots of it. I'm assuming that's when I ovulated, if it is then I'm about 10dpo. No idea when AF will show. It's all guess work. :shrug:

If we don't catch this month, I've got a CBFM ready for next :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Finally getting to the point where I can TTC :) Had my D&C on monday, not planning on waiting until AF shows to start. I will be using OPKs... My HCG was down to undetectable before my D&C, so I am not worried about false positives.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I had a blood test on Monday and got 0 HCG. I tried a OPK strip today for the heck of it and it was negative.


----------



## Starry Night

Then you should be in the all clear. Good luck!

I think I'm getting sick again. I'm all achey, feeling run down and a little flushed. I'm scared to take anything besides Tylenol due to the very off-chance that I may be in my tww. If I'm not in my tww my illness may throw off any potential ov signs and ruin any chances for BD'ing. My body was already being screwy. I'm getting what would seem like VERY early preggo signs for me but if I did ov this past weekend I'd be 4dpo at most. I did get them very early with my last BFP but not this early. I think it's post m/c hormones but it still is mental torture playing with my hopes like that.


----------



## ready4family

starry I feel the same way with this light sensitivity I've had since 4dpo. I had that issue the day I got my BFP and everyday after that....


----------



## Starry Night

Last night I got thick cm and most of it was quite creamy like preggo cm but there was some stretchy stuff too. But in the middle of the stretchy stuff was a pink spot. My cycle is being so weird! And with all this BD'ing we're doing I can't tell what is leftover stuff from DH...yuck! My cold is probably throwing things off too. But at least it does turn out that it is only a cold and a mild one too. Last night looked like it might be going down the influenza route. Anyways, we BD'd last night just in case.

I hate not knowing where I am in my cycle. Usually I know exactly what my body is doing and where in my cycle I am. I feel kinda helpless. And my boobs hurt!!! Like crazy!! And it's feeding my hopes that maybe I did ovulate last weekend and that I'm pregnant! Grrr! I hate that! I got lots of pregnant symptoms the first cycle or two after my first m/c so I can't really let myself hope. But I do anyways.


----------



## ready4family

I hear you! I'm glad since the D&C everything seems normal but I'm sure my hormones are still all over the place. I feel like I've had PMS since I O'd, even my DH asked if I was haha. Poor guy... lol


----------



## Starry Night

Oh yes, the constant PMS! Our poor men! lol I was like that coming off the pill as well.


----------



## NMichMomma

_Rather TMI Sorry....


I'm sorry to bother you all but I have a post mc tmi  question. It has been about a month since I passed most of what i thought was remaining tissues etc after a natural mc, last night hubby and I dtd and I used a soft cup to catch everything ( not a big fan of post dtd seepage) this am when I removed it I had GOBs of very stretchy cm( I'm on supplements and i believe these are causing the excess amounts of cm) and some strange clumps mixed in. I examined, curious person that I am, and it was not stretchy but seemed more like skin kwim? Like Very thin skin? Could there be more parts of the sac that were not expelled? And it's just taking forever. I have no cramps, fever etc. sorry if gross etc _

Im taking 2000mg of Inositol, 800mg of Folic Acid and 1200ui of D3 :)


----------



## needshelp

AF just started today so I'm back in it!! this time hoping for a healthy sticky and starting to feel human again after our chemical....I'm going to use the digital monitor and track ovulation this month as I'm not sure if I ovulated right after my m/c or not...(had ewcm) but did not use OPK's...best wishes to all those TTC!


----------



## ready4family

NMich, it's possible. I was passing tissue even 7 weeks later, but I was also bleeding on and off, ended up needing a D&C. I was never sick either, my body was just taking its sweet time.


----------



## Starry Night

NMich - Sounds like you're still passing some tissues. Sometimes I think a little bit can stick around even after your hcg goes down to zero and your AFs have returned. My first real AF saw me passing some gooky stuff and it lasted extra long. I think it's pretty typical for it to take a cycle or two for everything to completely normalize.

needshelp - good luck on this cycle! Hope you get your sticky BFP!!

AFM - I've decided I can't prevent myself from feeding false hopes so I'm just going to enjoy the roller coaster ride that is TTCaL. I'm checking my boobs every time I go to the bathroom just to see if they're bigger or not. :blush: Gotta enjoy the insanity....


----------



## aknqtpie

NMich - It is possible. I also ended up getting a D&C because my body didn't get rid of everything. You might go in and ask for an u/s.


----------



## NMichMomma

_Thanks ladies, Im going to wait it out and see what happens once AF finally shows. It was just small amount. I have not bled in a long time. Now just have to wait for that AF to show  I know it can take a long, long....long time sometimes.. So we will see. I would rather not go in and get an us or anything. My Dr. is very rough (Im looking for a new one, and the one I want is not taking anyone new at the moment ) _


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't blame you for not wanting to go in. Hopefully it isn't anything.


----------



## Starry Night

Hopefully, that was the last of whatever needed to come out. I totally hear you on not wanting to go in to the doctor's unless necessary. Even when the doctor is a good one you kind of get sick of the guy/gal. I really hope you're on your way to normality so you can get to trying for your rainbow.


----------



## NMichMomma

_Thank Ladies! We are actively not preventing so anything is possible. Im going to add Vitamin C and Zinc to my regiment and see how those help. So far the Folic Acid has me producing gobs of mucus lol. ICK! But, it is way more than this 'Cyster' ever produced on any given day. The vitamin C is to thin it out some. It is really very gloppy. Sorry, TMI! I hope things are cleared out. I had passed a lot when going through it, I think I passed most of the sac days after my first big loss...so this may have been what was left and my body is slowly expelling what may remain. Crossing fingers. It will not stop us from  that's for sure!! I appreciate all the support! fingers crossed for us all! _:flower:


----------



## ready4family

I started AF 5 days early, my first period since August! Onto my first proper cycle since my D&C :)


----------



## Starry Night

How exciting! Good luck!

I'm going to be taking a hpt next Tuesday but I still don't know where in my cycle I am. I have been getting strong pregnant signs but they seem to have vanished this morning. Maybe I'm just entering my tww now. No clue. But taking a test on Tuesday because that was what I had decided when I thought I was getting pregnant signs and I'm impatient. I hate limbo!


----------



## flou

Good luck starry fxd for you for a bfp soon.

Im 7dpo today and just feel pms. Been feeling really down just recently. I think im both scared about not getting pg and also scared of getting pg again. I dont want to go through this again. The only reason i am is because i really want to be a Mum!


----------



## needshelp

sorry i have been MIA for awhile! I've been taking care of a sick little 15 month old! Just catching up on threads and see several of you in your 2ww!:happydance:Good luck! I just had my first proper AF since my angel baby, and am waiting to OV!!! day 6 of my cycle so hoping int he next week or two I will be joining you all in my 2ww! fingers crossed and lots of luck your ways!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck!

Now I'm once again questioning if I even am in my tww or not. Getting loads of ewcm tonight. Before my latest bfp I was pretty regularly getting 40 day cycles. This weekend would be the time to ovulate in a 40 day cycle. So we're BD'ing just in case....and because it's fun. LOL I'm also getting loads of milky and creamy cm too which has been my pre-bfp sign. It's so much it feels like AF is starting. And I suddenly got a random aversion to the smell of salsa....MILD salsa. I made DH take the jar out of the room I was so overwhelmed by how pungent it was. 

So yeah....mixed signals from my body. I hate having a history of irregular cycles and being post m/c which messes everything up. I normally am so in tune with my body so am frustrated by feeling this disconnect.


----------



## aknqtpie

I got a lot of CM when I was pregnant last time around.. during my TWW.. maybe it is a symptom? I don't know... :) 

FX'd you did already O.. but just in case... BD BD BD!!


DH and I have BD'd twice this week.. so I am officially TTC! (probably against my doctors wishes) .. I have my follow up next friday.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm keeping my Dh busy, don't you worry! :winkwink: I don't know what to think or how to feel right now. It does seem like I'm getting some pregnant signs but I remember being burned/tricked shortly after my first loss so I'm cautious.

However, my church was doing a free treasure exchange this weekend. Basically, people take their old stuff and bring it to the church and then take whatever anyone else has brought. It's like a giant garage sale but everything is free. Well, someone brought a tall chest of drawers this morning. It wasn't there yesterday and no one saw it come in today either. It just was suddenly there. No one else wanted it so I offered to take it. It's perfect! Because if we get another kid we will need to graduate DS from the nursery to the "big boy" room and we'll need another dresser. The dresser I found is a nice size, still in good condition (just a few marks here and there) and the colour I wanted. And it was free!! So I am jokingly taking it as a 'sign' that my rainbow is coming soon as we were gifted with something we will need for the rainbow but can't really afford right now. DH's old bachelor bed will be DS' "big boy" bed so we have that already.

I know this is all silliness but it's fun and it's better to be hopeful than all miserable all the time.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just wanted to say Good Luck to everyone.

I am using OPK and got positive on Sunday morning, yay! We :sex: Sunday AM and afternoon. I got another + yesterday and another + today. Hubby has the flu now though so I'm hoping Sunday was enough as we aren't doing anything today :( I get so confused with these tests as it says no need to test anymore after you get a positive, but I get positives for around 3 days so I'm not sure if I O at the beginning or end of the +'s?


----------



## needshelp

good luck ladies!


----------



## Starry Night

Whoops. Hadn't updated this thread. I got a bfn on my test last Monday. Really sucks but now it looks like I was ovulating and just getting really strong symptoms. I plan on testing again next Friday. Not really feeling anything. After last weekend I started to feel rather normal again for the first time since I got my last bfp. So I think I may be out but we'll see. We certainly BD'd enough.


----------



## aknqtpie

Post D&C appointment went well! Ready to TTC once AF goes away and DH gets back!


----------



## needshelp

anyone else have this happen? CD 14 (all the signs of ovulation-cramps, back ache)...Monday-TONS of EWCM but nothing since....my digital went to high on monday and remained on high but no peak...i bought the smiley ones today and it showed a smiley face?! what's this mean? am i ovulating?!!? AHHH!


----------



## anchor08

needshelp said:


> anyone else have this happen? CD 14 (all the signs of ovulation-cramps, back ache)...Monday-TONS of EWCM but nothing since....my digital went to high on monday and remained on high but no peak...i bought the smiley ones today and it showed a smiley face?! what's this mean? am i ovulating?!!? AHHH!

I don't use OPKs, but a few days ago I got ovulation cramps, tinged EWCM, then my temps went up for two days so I thought I had ovulated, but then on Wednesday my temp crashed down and has only climbed slowly since. So maybe my body geared up to ovulate but then didn't...hopefully it will try again. I'm sorry it's confusing, but I hope you get some clearer signs soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

needshelp - I would :sex: if I were you.. Smiley face is a good sign!


----------



## Starry Night

I guess since I have irregular cycles and don't use OPKs or temp I just go by ovulation signs and BD'ing a lot. But DH and I normally keep ourselves busy in that department anyways so if I end up being wrong there is a good chance we timed things OK after all. However, I will say that when conceiving our last BFP we were NTNP for about 3 cycles and our first cycle of actually TTC we were successful. So some correct timing and paying attention was necessary. I have no idea how girls get unplanned pregnancies. lol

My AF tends show up 14 days after my ovulation signs disappear so I figure I actually ovulate at the end of my signs. What makes it tricky is it's never the same length of time after they appear so I never know how long I have.


----------



## needshelp

I think I"m in my 2ww if i actually did ovulate! i had a smiley at 2 p.m on friday and by saturday (mornign and afternoon) they went negative!! i dtd last night and friday after noon to be sure!!! did anyone ever get a smiley and find out they did not ovulate?!


----------



## Hopethisyear

needshelp said:


> I think I"m in my 2ww if i actually did ovulate! i had a smiley at 2 p.m on friday and by saturday (mornign and afternoon) they went negative!! i dtd last night and friday after noon to be sure!!! did anyone ever get a smiley and find out they did not ovulate?!


I know that a smiley is a good sign. Last month I had 3 days of smileys on my OPK and we :sex: everyday and got a BFP. Unfortunately, it didn't last.


----------



## needshelp

sorry for your loss hopethisyaer....we bd'd four days this week so hoping for a bfp! we had an early loss in dec too so i'm not sure where i am with my cycles


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fingers crossed for you, sounds like you bd at the right time. I'm in my TWW now too.

I had positive OPK Sun-Tues and we b'd only three times as my hubby wasn't feeling well. Hopefully something happens though. This is my last cycle to try and then my dr is sending me to a FS to find out why I can't make the pregnancy stick. I got a BFP at 12 dpo last month and then started bleeding the day after I was supposed to get AF. This time I am waiting until I actually miss AF to test, then I might be able to save me the thrill and letdown if I have another chemical.


----------



## needshelp

sounds very hopeful! I am going to wait to test too (if I can stand it)....Think I will try one more time tonight for good luck!!! I am feeling crampy and just going crazy not knowing "IF" I ovulated...I only ahd one smiley but bought them after my digital didn't show a peak! (maybe I ovulated a little earlier than I thought) but smiley was gone in one day....fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Starry Night

All you need is one good "shot". I hope the tww passes quickly for you ladies. Good luck!

AFM - testing in two more days. I feel like I'm going mad. I keep fuelling my hopes but if I'm being honest with myself I feel really out. I know it's too early to be depressed just yet but I can't help it. I am missing my Sweet Pea and trying not to think about how friggin' huge I'd be about now. And for my next cycle my parents will be visiting during my entire fertile window. So frustrating!


----------



## lady1985

7dpo today...my gums bled this morning when I brushed and getting shooting pains in my girls! Hope this is a good sign!:wacko: lol

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> sounds very hopeful! I am going to wait to test too (if I can stand it)....Think I will try one more time tonight for good luck!!! I am feeling crampy and just going crazy not knowing "IF" I ovulated...I only ahd one smiley but bought them after my digital didn't show a peak! (maybe I ovulated a little earlier than I thought) but smiley was gone in one day....fingers crossed for us both!

I only had the smiley for 1 day this month too, hope its still a good thing!


----------



## Starry Night

Depressed today but still hoping to get a positive when I take my test tomorrow. I've been getting awful, AWFUL nightmares every night in a row to the point where I am afraid to go to sleep. I better be pregnant! Haven't had nightmares like this since the miscarriage. I'm also feeling a few fluttering feelings but not sure what to make of it. Also cramping a bit but AF not due until Saturday.


----------



## needshelp

ohhh Starry! looks promising! fingers crossed for you! how many dpo are u?


----------



## Starry Night

Tomorrow I should be 12 or 13 dpo so a hpt should be accurate.

The main reasons I feel down about my chances are I have not noticed any real changes to my boobs and with my three pregnancies that was usually the first clue or sign that I would get. They're a little tender but not really any more than I would get with AF. Also, my cm keeps drying up. Sometimes it gets to be a lot and milky like with my recent bfp but then it will dry up and get tacky like it usually does before AF. It's been going back and forth like that for several days. Starting to get a bit crampy too though I did get major, major cramps with my last bfp the day AF should have been due.

I'm feeling negative enough to be rather depressed about it all. Already craving the wine. lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

Starry Night said:


> Tomorrow I should be 12 or 13 dpo so a hpt should be accurate.
> 
> The main reasons I feel down about my chances are I have not noticed any real changes to my boobs and with my three pregnancies that was usually the first clue or sign that I would get. They're a little tender but not really any more than I would get with AF. Also, my cm keeps drying up. Sometimes it gets to be a lot and milky like with my recent bfp but then it will dry up and get tacky like it usually does before AF. It's been going back and forth like that for several days. Starting to get a bit crampy too though I did get major, major cramps with my last bfp the day AF should have been due.
> 
> I'm feeling negative enough to be rather depressed about it all. Already craving the wine. lol

Fingers crossed for you...I hope you get that BFP tomorrow!!! 

So I was stupid and decided to test yesterday because, well I am stupid. I'm not even supposed to test till this Sunday. Anyway I POAS and saw two lines...yippeee, then I realized I mixed up the OPK and HPT....dummy me...no more early testing. hahahaha


----------



## Starry Night

It was a BFN. And even though it's still 2 days early I'm pretty confident I'm out. With no significant signs that can't be explained away by regular PMS and the fact that hpts are so sensitive these days I am resigned to seeing AF on Saturday. At 12dpo hpts are about 85% accurate. I never win lotteries or draws or raffles so I highly doubt I'm the lucky 15% who would get a false negative this close to AF.


----------



## ready4family

Starry-hugs :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Starry


----------



## Starry Night

I've had my cry so feeling a little better. I've been kind of mopey all week because I saw it coming and so didn't do much around the house. Time to stop being so lazy and get stuff done.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Starry :(

Looks like I am gearing up to O.. had some EWCM :)


----------



## needshelp

so sorry starry! hugs to you!

I gave in and tested (ok, so it's way early) but couldn't resist! I swear I had symptoms last night...having vivid dreams, headaches that come and go, and am starving 99 % of the time!! of course, it was bfn, and I only had a smiley one day last week (One week ago from today) so I'm not even sure what dpo I am!!! I'm on cycle day 21 and usually I am a set 28-32 day cycle...hoping it was just too early to test, I feel as though this TTC is going to be a long process again...:(


----------



## NMichMomma

lady1985 said:


> 7dpo today...my gums bled this morning when I brushed and getting shooting pains in my girls! Hope this is a good sign!:wacko: lol

Are bleeding gums a sign? This I did not know..why is that? Im still waiting on AF...It has been since SEPT since I actually had a REAL honest to goodness period. I had some heavy spotting two weeks ago..I thought it was the beginning of AF..nope..no cramps what so ever with that bleeding. So confusing. We are actively not preventing, but have only dtd a few times since December. We work opposite schedules so timing is tough. Im doing the Inositol, vitd3,folic,zinc...so Im hoping my body is getting what it is lacking..Im having some cramps today and my back is a bit sore and my boobs are semi tender....I really want AF so I can feel back to normal. :dohh:


----------



## aknqtpie

... have you tested???? 

I got a positive OPK this am :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not really sure why bleeding gums is a sign but I'm sure DR Google as a lot to say about it. lol I have heard that the gums is one of the first things to change. I've even heard that a dentist can tell if a woman is pregnant before she can find out for herself. 

Man. Really hate AF. No longer feeling bad about the bfn but periods just suck in of themselves. The first few days I feel so lethargic thanks to all the blood loss. I feel like someone is going to have to peel me off the couch with a spatula. I am kinda annoyed that I won't be ovulating until Feb 26 or so. That seems eons away at the moment. I want to be proactive about my TTC but right now I have to sit back and twiddle my thumbs. Oh well. Lots of time for stress-free DTD. hee hee


----------



## Hopethisyear

aknqtpie said:


> ... have you tested????
> 
> I got a positive OPK this am :)

Sounds like you need to get busy :)


----------



## NMichMomma

No, Im not a tester:wacko:. lol. Im to cheap even with the dollar store ones. Honestly I hate BFN's so I wait until I am pretty sure something is up. Im not convinced at this point. My cycle is so wonky and crazy normally so this feel pretty normal even though I am on what should be bringing it to normal. I think the MC really messed up those hormones. Just very mild cramps today, tired (as usual--it's Feb my worst S.A.D. month for me) Taking Vit D3 so hoping that cures the Feb Drama for me lol. I think its pms winding up and getting ready to take me on one hell of a ride. Im dreading this period when it does show. It will prob. be a doozie when it does come.


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry - I know what you mean, when I start AF.. I don't want to do anything but curl up in a ball and lay in bed. It sucks even more when your expectations are up from TTC. 

NMich - When is AF due-ish?

AFM - Officially in my TWW. I did my due diligence and went with the lots of sex method this month. Worked last time, hoping it works this time. I am pretty sure I O'd yesterday, but will BD again tonight.. just for safe measures.. Hoping I conceived a superbowl baby!


----------



## Starry Night

I hope all that 'work' pays off!

NMich - I am like you in that I want to be sure something is up before taking a test. This month I broke that little rule for myself and got a reminder about how much I hate those stupid bfns. Next month I am definitely waiting until I'm 1 day late.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well, I'm out for this month :(


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry. Noone should be in TTCaL longer than 1 cycle. It really isn't fair. Take care and indulge yourself today.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## ready4family

Sorry hope, hugs!
I'm 7dpo here, just waiting....


----------



## NMichMomma

aknqtpie said:


> NMich - When is AF due-ish?
> !

_I have no idea. Im not a regular girl (pcos) I have pretty irregular cycles. But I would think I would have had AF already. I have a lot of PMS signs...Here's my list over the past two weeks..

1 .Sore boobs
2. Hungry (chocolate! and toast)
3. MOODY!!! (Im so crabby Im yelling at the floating dog hair!)
4. TIRED! I took an hour nap Friday and I have been sleeping in a lot.
5. I feel like my vagina is swollen...wth! Also..been more randy then normal.

Basically She should be right around the corner! I have no clue where I am in my cycle..NO CLUE! My MC pretty much ended in Mid. December. I had serious spotting about two weeks ago..thought it was af. but no. Phew...Come on AF!! Hubby and I never have protected sex as it has been near impossible for me to conceive in 4 yrs.  So I highly doubt Im pg. Waiting just sucks. 
_


----------



## lady1985

Hopethisyear said:


> Well, I'm out for this month :(

Sorry hope :hugs: I think I'll be joining you tomorrow!


----------



## Starry Night

Nmich - have you given yourself any sort of timeline when you'll start testing "just in case"?


----------



## NMichMomma

_Honestly I don't like testing unless I'm sure as punch that something is up lol. I wish I was a POAS addict..but alas I am as opposite a oil is to water when it comes to those darn sticks. Everyone has told me that your first couple of cycles can be really messed up and mimic pregnancy etc so Im going with that. It just disturbs me that it is taking so long. I have a friend who is having AF less than a month after her D&C (she waited on a natural MC for as long as she could, Month+ poor thing it would not leave her body) So I guess I will just keep plugging away and see what comes of it. I had a friend ask me if I would go in for some help to jump start it, Im not ready for that step just yet. I will wait one more month and then see where we stand. I have heard 3 months after is not unheard of. REALLY??  Emotionally I have been super weepy, but not sad. Music etc has thrown me into a torrent of tears lol. and then Im as happy as lark the next minute! I will say that the bleeding gums thing got me as I have had bloody gums for a bit now. Last week they were horrible! (Im a regular brusher and take good care of my teeth..at least I thought so) Well, I will keep you posted. I think my body is trying desperately hard to get back to it's normal. Hopefully from there we can TTC again with some idea of timing lol. I feel so useless in that dept. right now. As far as I know Im on Cycle day 65 or 10 lol So messed up Thanks for listening. I know I can ramble._


----------



## needshelp

well....I took a test tonight after SWEARING I was out this month and there was a faint line! came up right away, hoping it's not a fault test but I really think I may be on my way to my BFP! did anyone test negative two days before they got a positive? also, I had no implantation bleeding or anything as I did with my first DS...now i'm scared maybe i'm going to have another chemical....


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah needshelp!!!!! Is this your first month after m/c? :wohoo: congrats!! Hope its not faulty! I didntt have ib with this preg. And all is well!


----------



## needshelp

this my first full cycle after my m/c ( I had one A/f in between)! I really thought i was out but figured i had some weird symptoms (cramping, back ache, hungry, sore boobs) and figured i'd take my last test and htere was a line, my dh saw it as well! I want a digi now! I'm soooo nervous....but soo excited and hoping this is our bfp!!! Thanks for the positivity!
I had a for sure bfn just two days ago, so maybe it means the hcg is rising!! ahh!


----------



## Hopethisyear

needshelp said:


> well....I took a test tonight after SWEARING I was out this month and there was a faint line! came up right away, hoping it's not a fault test but I really think I may be on my way to my BFP! did anyone test negative two days before they got a positive? also, I had no implantation bleeding or anything as I did with my first DS...now i'm scared maybe i'm going to have another chemical....


YAY!!! I've never had implantation bleeding with a BFP, I think each pregnancy is different. Fingers crossed for this sticks for you!!!


----------



## ready4family

needs CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Take a digi and let us know! I am on 9dpo and stupid me took a test last night and I see a SUPER faint line, same thing this morning. I keep reading evaps don't show up until the test has dried. I'm really praying this isn't faulty dollar store tests, and am buying some FRER today! That would be cool if we can be bump buddies :D


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, needshelp! What sort of test did you use? But I think if both you and DH saw a faint line then it is indeed your bfp!!!! I got IB with my first pregnancy but not with the other two so I wouldn't go by that. I really hope this is your forever take-home baby!

ready - that sounds REALLY promising. I also think that evaps show up after the test has dried. I got my bfp with DS at 9dpo. Test again in a day or two but it sounds like you may be heading to your own bfp!


----------



## ready4family

I went and bought FRER's and digital and will test with a FRER soon. Having to hold my bladder as long as I can but I FEEL pregnant ladies!


----------



## ready4family

I can't really see anything on the FRER, I have line eye now. I did read the dollar tree one I took last night and this morning has a sensitivity of 20iu and the FRER is 25iu so I hope that was the difference. Will be testing tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## needshelp

:bfp:it's OFFICIAL! :happydance: 
I got a big fat PREGNANT on a digital this morning! will wait until monday to phone the doc!! HOPING This lil bean stays with me! Oh please!! Feeling a bit crampy but I hear this is normal....so scary after a m/c


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :xmas8: very exciting!! Congratulations! Crampy is def normal! Had it with both


----------



## ready4family

Exciting!!!! I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!


----------



## lady1985

ready4family said:


> View attachment 564019
> 
> Exciting!!!! I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!

:happydance::happydance: I replied to you on the other thread! I'm 16dpo and no af, got sore bbs from 12dpo...strange!:wacko:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

ready4family said:


> View attachment 564019
> 
> Exciting!!!! I got a faint positive today on a FRER!!!!! Only 10dpo so I'll probably take a digi tomorrow morning, hopefully it shows! I can't believe it! God is GOOD!

Ooo exciting :wohoo: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance: Congrats, ready!!


----------



## lady1985

OK girls what do you think I'm now 16dpo, sore bbs started 12 dpo getting worse every day now tonight got changed and they're super sore and swollen!

I've been too scared to test cause of last months chemical....I went to buy a test earlier and they only had digital so I chickened out on that one!


----------



## ready4family

Thank you so much Starry!!! I pray that it sticks and is healthy!! Please Lord, bless this little one growing inside me :)
Baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## aknqtpie

:test:


----------



## ready4family

Yes, test! DO IT!


----------



## needshelp

lady1985 said:


> OK girls what do you think I'm now 16dpo, sore bbs started 12 dpo getting worse every day now tonight got changed and they're super sore and swollen!
> 
> I've been too scared to test cause of last months chemical....I went to buy a test earlier and they only had digital so I chickened out on that one!

i'd say test! sounds very promising!!! i know the anxiety though after a chemical! I took the leap and got a BFP!!!!!! keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Sounds like another bfp is on the way. You might as well test, lady1985.;)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Test!!!


----------



## lady1985

OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Super dark too!! Not really faint like last month....in shock!!


----------



## abeckdancer

Frankly, I am just too scared to try again right now, but good luck! I hope it turns out great for all of you!


----------



## lady1985

What do you think?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0646[1].jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## anchor08

That's beautiful, congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## lady1985

anchor08 said:


> That's beautiful, congratulations!!!!!!!

Thanks hun, so excited..sooo much darker than when I had the Chemical last month!:thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

lady1985 said:


> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> That's beautiful, congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks hun, so excited..sooo much darker than when I had the Chemical last month!:thumbup:Click to expand...

lady1985!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember being in the af due Dec. 25th thread with you!!!! :wohoo: COngrats!!!!!!!! :xmas8:

PS: Its definetly a :bfp:


----------



## ready4family

Congratulations!! I hope I have your story... I woke up at 4am to dark, clotted heavy bleeding, so my first chemical... I'm crushed, but really pray I can have a normal, healthy pregnancy soon!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Lady!!! Congrats!


----------



## lady1985

ready4family said:


> Congratulations!! I hope I have your story... I woke up at 4am to dark, clotted heavy bleeding, so my first chemical... I'm crushed, but really pray I can have a normal, healthy pregnancy soon!!!

I saw so many stories like this, chemical then bfp before next af, keep trying hun, its possible!:hugs::hugs: I never thought I would be so lucky x


----------



## ArmyWife1984

So sorry ready :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: So sorry, ready.


----------



## Hopethisyear

lady1985 said:


> What do you think?!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Hope all goes well for you! :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry ready :-(


----------



## Hopethisyear

So sorry Ready!


----------



## needshelp

sooo sorry ready....I'm getting worried myself..I woke up with my symptoms GONE...completely....No bleeding and praying it holds off! I don't feel pregnant anymore.....is this common?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yes!! me! :wave: I had the exact same worry this pregnancy. With my m/c i had bad cramps and spotting before the m/c happened, but with this pregnancy i felt absolutlely nothing! I was worried thinking why aren't i feeling preg?!?!

But i guess in hindsight it was good not to experience anything especially cramping and spotting! 
But some MS would have been nice!!! :haha: So it was normal for me.

Still dont feel much.....Just the occasional RLP pain sometimes when I stand up.

Try not to worry....I know easier said than done! I just tried to remind myself as long as I am not bent over in pain from cramping or bleeding ...all is well.


----------



## needshelp

Thanks Army, you sure are good at relaxing people!! I just was worried because I did have tons of symptoms and now they are just gone! I had cramping but I Think it was from being constipated and bloated...as it goes away shortly....just paranoid I suppose:haha:


----------



## Starry Night

With DS I didn't get symptoms until I was 6 weeks. Even then, the MS disappeared by 8 weeks. A lot of the big aches and pains start to come as you grow. I won't tell you not to worry about things (being pregnant after a loss is definitely hard) but you can minimize on the worry by focusing on the positive.


----------



## needshelp

thanks starry! i just started getting some cramps so gonna lie down...this is soo tough! I just want to be happy and relaxed
:nope:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> thanks starry! i just started getting some cramps so gonna lie down...this is soo tough! I just want to be happy and relaxed
> :nope:

Oh hunni hope eveything is OK :hugs: how many dpo are you?


----------



## needshelp

I'm not sure how many dpo as i wasn't convinced i did ovulate this month (no peak on monitor)...I'm on day 30 of a normal 28 day cycle...still got a pregnant sign on a digital tonight but can't help but worry! my cramps are worse the more i stand..so praying and home all is okay!


----------



## aknqtpie

Needs.. try drinking some water... That and walking around helped me.. and tylenol :) 

Just means baby is growing :)


----------



## lady1985

Tested this morning, looks good I think!

see what you think ladies?!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0655[1].jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

Looks like a BFP to me :) lol. Quit testing.. you are pregnant!


----------



## Starry Night

needshelp - I got some atrocious cramps with DS. They were so bad that I had to lie down. Dh would rub the bottom of my feet and that usually helped. But he made sure to avoid the ankles as that can make them worse or even induce labour. Other times I would gently rub my stomach in a circular motion. That helped soothe the muscles and the cramps didn't hurt so much. Unless you see blood I'd really try to relax.

ladychatham - no more testing! You're pregnant!! :):) You're going to drive yourself bonkers otherwise.


----------



## needshelp

thanks everyone! cramps are coming and going, that is defn a new symptom for me!! i got blood results back...on Friday HCG was 95 and today it was 495....I will keep getting bloods all week!


----------



## lady1985

aknqtpie said:


> Looks like a BFP to me :) lol. Quit testing.. you are pregnant!




Starry Night said:


> needshelp - I got some atrocious cramps with DS. They were so bad that I had to lie down. Dh would rub the bottom of my feet and that usually helped. But he made sure to avoid the ankles as that can make them worse or even induce labour. Other times I would gently rub my stomach in a circular motion. That helped soothe the muscles and the cramps didn't hurt so much. Unless you see blood I'd really try to relax.
> 
> ladychatham - no more testing! You're pregnant!! :):) You're going to drive yourself bonkers otherwise.

Lol ladies..I know but I'm still a bit on edge after what happened last month! xx :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> thanks everyone! cramps are coming and going, that is defn a new symptom for me!! i got blood results back...on Friday HCG was 95 and today it was 495....I will keep getting bloods all week!

Yey! Sounds great needs! I wish I could know my numbers it'd be interesting to follow! Your deffo doubling every 48 hrs :thumbup: what did you doc say about cramps?

I'm getting crampy, twingy pains but not period pains like last month tho xx


----------



## needshelp

thanks! My doc said the cramps can be normal (especially during second and third pregnancies) as the uterus is probably stretching...she said as long as it is not accompanied by bleeding I should be okay....I woke up to ALL My symptoms gone today...no sore bb's, no back ache, no cramping, so I'm going to have another worrisome day!!! Come on ultrasound, I want one now!! (even though they told me they wont' see anything until I reach at least 2000!!!


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> thanks! My doc said the cramps can be normal (especially during second and third pregnancies) as the uterus is probably stretching...she said as long as it is not accompanied by bleeding I should be okay....I woke up to ALL My symptoms gone today...no sore bb's, no back ache, no cramping, so I'm going to have another worrisome day!!! Come on ultrasound, I want one now!! (even though they told me they wont' see anything until I reach at least 2000!!!

Lol we get symptoms....we worry...we don't get symptoms... we worry... ufff!

As long as you don't have period like pains and bleeding I would say you're more than safe...try and chill a bit cause worrying won't help:hugs:


----------



## needshelp

i had period like cramps but they seem to have gone, along with all my symptoms again! booked my first scan for march 12, exactly one month away! go for my third sets of bloods tomorrow and praying for a huge increase as they said they may bring me in earlier if mmy count getss up there! :happydance: they also tested my progesterone (which I don't know much about) and are waiting to get those results as well!


----------



## lady1985

needshelp said:


> i had period like cramps but they seem to have gone, along with all my symptoms again! booked my first scan for march 12, exactly one month away! go for my third sets of bloods tomorrow and praying for a huge increase as they said they may bring me in earlier if mmy count getss up there! :happydance: they also tested my progesterone (which I don't know much about) and are waiting to get those results as well!

Ah well done on the appointment and with your numbers looks like you going to be fine. They test your progesterone as that's the hormone that sustains the pregnancy, a lot of women have low progesterone level which isn't good in early preg to sustain it so by testing they will see if you need some suppositories or injections to keep the level good.

Its really good your getting so many tests to know all is OK xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh.. symptom spotting horribly.. but still getting BFNs.. it is early, but it is annoying! I Just want my BFP! I will test again on friday like I originally planned lol.


----------



## Starry Night

Only two more days. You can make it! ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Yup! ... Been getting AF like cramps off and on all day.. but its still early, so thinking it might be another good sign!! Also.. hella increased CM ... (Yes I did say hella.. I've been listening to too much Macklemore).


----------



## needshelp

only two more days, u can do it! I tested on day 9 and got a bfn, also ahd cramps until AF was due and two days after! thought for sure she was coming, and got BFP on day 11! good signs

and ps....levels were at 1676 today! continuing to triple every other day!:happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo! Glad your numbers are looking good! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Needshelp - yay that your numbers are going up :)

Aknqtpie - fingers crossed for you!!


----------

